# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Άναπαραγωγή καναρινιών  2014

## jk21

Μπηκαμε λοιπον στην ανοιξη ,οχι βεβαια με τις καλυτερες κλιματολογικες συνθηκες ,αφου εξω εχουμε αρκετο κρυαδακι ....

Απο χθες τα πουλια μου ,ενωθηκαν σε ζευγαρια ,συμφωνα με την δικη μου επιλογη ,αφου μεχρι τωρα ηταν ξεχωρα πανω τα αρσενικα και κατω τα θηλυκα .Δεν ανησυχω για τις κλιματολογικες συνθηκες ,γιατι ακομα και μεσα στην εβδομαδα να ειχα αυγα ,που το βρισκω απιθανο  ,αν τα αντικαθιστουσα με πλαστικα ,μεχρι να ξεκινησουν το μονιμο κλωσσημα τα θηλυκα ,θα ερθει η νεα εβδομαδα με καιρο ηπιοτερο (ελπιζω ..... ) 

τα ζευγαρια που θα βαλω ειναι 4 ... βεβαια ισως οχι ακριβως 

το ενα ειναι τα γεροντια μου ,που δεν τα χωριζω πια με τιποτα και καθε χρονο θα ειναι μαζι ,οσο με εχει καλα ο Θεος και τα εχει και κεινα (στον ξεχωρο χωρο που εχω κανει ως ζευγαρωστρα σε ενα 70 π dexion ,αυτο με τον ψευτικο κισσο ) 

το αλλο ειναι ο αρσενικος του Μητσου (mitsman ) με την γκρι θηλυκια που εβγαλα περυσι στον πανω οροφο  της 90αρας ζευγαρωστρας 

το τριτο ζευγαρι ,στην 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα  ,ειναι ενα ενηλικο που εχω εδω και λιγα χρονια απο ενα καλο φιλαρακι ,με ενα ανοιχτοχρωμο θηλυκο που αντελαξα προσφατα με καποιο διαδικτυακο φιλο στο fb 

και τελος στον κατω οροφο μεγεθους 90 χ 45 χ45 (αν θυμαμαι καλα ... ) της κλουβας μου ,εβαλα τον ... interclassico αρσενικο που μου χαρισε ο Γιαννης (timbradofthia ) με ενα επισης intermediate θηλυκο πρασινο και ακομα ενα λευκογκριζο θηλυκο που ειχα και περυσι , παλιοτερο  δωρο του Νικου του paiana .Θα δω αν θα παραμεινουν και τα δυο (το εχω πετυχει σε μεγαλο χωρο στο παρελθον ) ή θα μεινει μονο ενα 

αν καποιο απο αυτα δεν ζευγαρωσει τελικα με τον αρσενικο ,θα ειναι stand buy για τυχον εκτακτη αναγκη παραμανας ,αν κατι δεν παει καλα στην προσπαθεια μου για αναπαραγωγη  στο ζευγαρακι καρδερινων εκτροφης που εχω 




καλη χρονια σε ολους και πανω απο ολα στα πουλακια ,που θα ζησουν τις πιο ομορφες για αυτα στιγμες της χρονιας !

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα όλα τους Μητσαρα !!!! 

Με το καλό φίλε εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία στην εκτροφή σου !!!!

ειδικότερα στο διά καεί πόθο σου τις καρδερίνες ! 

θα δούμε όμορφες στιγμές !!!   ::

----------


## mitsman

Μητσαρα μου σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γεμισεις πουλακια στα κλουβακια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια να εχεις!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην χρειαστείς ούτε παραμάνες ούτε τίποτα!!  :Happy: 
Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## jk21

ειιιιιιιιι εδω για τα timbrada μου μιλαμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

για τις << ομορφες >> θα ερθει και η ωρα τους !

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλή ανά παραγωγική χρόνια να έχεις Δημήτρη και όλοι γενικότερα.  Μόνο επιτυχίες! !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλη αρχη Μητσαρα σου ευχομαι τα καλύτερα

----------


## jorgito

καλή επιτυχία  δάσκαλε & ότι καλύτερο !!      :Party0028:       &  εύχομαι να   ...*ξεμείνουμε από δρομείς !!*  :winky: 

φιλικά  ::

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Δημητρη,πολυ ομορφα,καλες αναπαραγωγες ναχεις

----------


## alex1974

Καλη αρχη και καλες αναπαραγωγες να εχεις Δημητρη ! 
Σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για εσενα και τα πουλακια σου !

----------


## antonisveria

καλη αρχη να εχεις Δημητρη......

----------


## geog87

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να εχεις Μητσαρα!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Φίλε Δημήτρη, εύχομαι καλα ζευγάρωματα και με το καλο να σου κλαρωσουν ολα...!!!

----------


## Pidgey

Καλές αναπαραγωγές και από μένα κ.Δημήτρη!

----------


## mitsman

Εδω θα δεις 3 φορες τι θα κανει ο Ναξιώτης στην Αθηναια σου!!!! χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Πριν τραβηξω βιντεο ειχε ζευγαρωσει αλλες 2 φορες!!!!! Μιλαμε για τον απιστευτο επιβητορα αλλα και τον καλυτερο πατερα!!!!!! ενα απο τα καλυτερα αν οχι το καλυτερο πουλακι που εχει περασει απο την παρεα μου!

----------


## jk21

αν τον πετυχω ,θα στον βγαλω και βιντεο ,να καμαρωσεις ακομα μια φορα ! βεβαια εκει ειχε και Ναξιωτικο αερα που ανεβαζει τι λιμπιντο   :wink:

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη!!! Ευχωμαι καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ευχομαι τα καλυτερα δημητρη σε εσενα κ σε ολους μας...

----------


## panos70

Καλή ανάπαραγωγική χρόνια φιλε μου Δημητρη ευχομαι να βγαλεις οσα πουλακια επιθυμεις απο ολα τα ζευγαρια σου

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο για τις αναπαραγωγές σου!

off topic
Έτσι, βάλτε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες να μας ανεβάζετε την ψυχολογία.
Σε 2 βδομάδες ξεκινάω κι εγώ ::

----------


## olga

Καλές αναπαραγωγές Δημήτρη! Δημητρη απο τη Νάξο, να χαίρεσαι τον ναξιωτη σου! χαχαχα

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο πολλους και γερους απογονους

----------


## jk21

Τωρα που γυρισα το μεσημερι (το πρωι δεν ειχε γινει μεχρι τοτε τιποτα ) μια απο τις δυο φωλιες στο << τριο >> στον κατω οροφο ,ηταν αρκετα προχωρημενη και μαλλον ειναι της γκρι θηλυκιας δουλεια ,γιατι ειδα που πηγαινε μεσα .Εβαλα επιπλεον υλικο .Δεν ειχα παρα πολυ αρχικα ,για να μην το πετανε στην αρχη τζαμπα ...

επισης το γηραιο ζευγαρι μου ,εχει ξεκινησει και αυτο το χτισιμο ξεκαθαρα 

στα αλλα ησυχια και πεσμενο υλικο κατω

----------


## HarrisC

Οταν εχει ...ησυχια και πεσμενο υλικο κατω ,τι κανεις??? υπομονη?? ( ετσι βλεπω τα δικα μου)

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*            επισης το γηραιο ζευγαρι μου ,εχει ξεκινησει και αυτο το χτισιμο ξεκαθαρα


  ποσο χρονων ειναι Δημητρη ; ( αρσενικος θηλυκια)

----------


## lagreco69

Γεια σου! Μητσαρα μου! με τα ωραια σου!!!! 

Σου ευχομαι!!! ολοψυχα τα καλυτερα. 
Καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια!!!! με πολλα πολλα μικρα κλαρωμενα.  :Happy:

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη αρχη δημητρη στα ζευγαρακια σου να εχεις

----------


## euaggelia

Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα Δημητρη!!!!Με το καλο τα νεα μελη να προσελθουν!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη ο καιρος μην σε ανησυχει ειναι μια χαρα και αυγα να εχεις θα στρωσει απο εδω και περα.... Περιμενουμε φωτο τα ζευγαρια ενα ενα γιατι με ενα βιντεο δεν μας ξεγελας.....
Δημητρη (μιτσμαν) αυτα μας τα έδειχνες πέρυσι ετοιμασε τιποτα καινουργια αν θες να μας δειξεις και αστα αυτα στον jk τωρα.
Λοιπον περιμενουμε συνεχεια!Ευχομαι καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σε ολους΄ .-

----------


## jk21

Πανο τα πουλακια ειναι 6χρονα 

Χαρη

υπομονη κανεις .....


ή τα χωριζεις με καγκελο να εχουν οπτικη επαφη ομως ,μην τυχον αυξησεις το << παθος >> απο την προσωρινη στερηση της αμεσης επαφης μεταξυ τους 


αν δεν ειχε ησυχια ,ισως αλλαζες θεση φωλιας ή καμμια φορα και υλικο

----------


## billakos

Δημήτρη, ολα να πάνε όπως τα θέλεις! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε σένα και τα πουλάκια σου.

----------


## lefteris13

καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον Δημητρη!

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον τα νεα μας ειναι ,οτι εχουμε σχεδον τελειωμενες δυο φωλιες 


τα πρωτα μου τιμπραντος








οι δυο θηλυκες με τον αρσενικο στη μεση 




η φωλια (μαλλον απο την γκρι ) σχεδον ετοιμη .Φαινεται σαν να μην εχει βαθος στη φωτο ,αλλα ειναι η εικονα που μπερδευει 





Ο επιβητορας του Μητσου με την κοπελια του .Εχουν ξεκινησει ισα ισα και αυτα την φωλια 







και το ζευγαρακι στην 60αρα .Τα ενωσα εντελως σημερα ,γιατι ειδα συνεχες ταισμα απο τα καγκελα .Η φωλια δεν εχει ξεκινησει

----------


## panos70

Εγω εχω περιεργεια (αγωνια) για τα 6χρονια  τα αλλα θα κανουν σιγουρα

----------


## Gardelius

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!! ρε Μητσο !!!! αυτά είναι  !!!!!

Εικόνες - εικόνες - *Φωτογραφίες !!!!*  :: 

Δώσε υλικό στο "λαό" !!!!!

Με το καλό και στα αυγουλάκια φιλαράκι !!!!!

----------


## jk21

Πανο τη φωλια την τελειωσανε .Οπου να ναι θα ερθουν και τα αυγα .Περυσι στις πρωτες δυο γεννες πηγανε πολυ καλα .Φετος ; ευχομαι το ιδιο

----------


## bkourou

Μπράβο Δημητρη!! Πολύ ομορφα πουλια!! Καλη συνυχεια...
Εξηγησε μας λιγο το *τριο* υπαρχουν δυο ζευγαρωστρες;

----------


## stefos

Ολα να πανε κατ'ευχην! !...Για σενα και για τα μικρα σου

----------


## jk21

Οχι .Ειναι ενας ενιαιος χωρος 90 ποντων .Ολος ο οροφος .Εχω ξαναπροσπαθησει κατι τετοιο αλλες δυο φορες στο παρελθον με επιτυχια και σε μικροτερο χωρο ,εβαζα στη μεση οπτικο χωρισμα που δεν πηγαινε μεχρι τερμα ,αλλα στο βαθος εμεναν λιγοι ποντοι ανοιχτοι ,για να το εχει διπορτο ο αρσενικος .Τα θηλυκα συνηθως ηταν το καθενα σε ενα χωρο και καλουσαν με τιτιβισματα τον αρσενικο .Συνηθως βατευε την μια και οταν καθοταν για κλωσσημα (αλλα δεν εβλεπε απο τη θεση της φωλιας ,τι γινοταν στην αλλη μερια ) πηγαινε μετα στην αλλη και ζευγαρωνε ,ενω γυρνουσε ποτε ποτε και στην πρωτη του .Οταν βγαινανε τα μικρα ,εγκατελειπε σχεδον εντελως τις πρωτες ημερες την δευτερη και πηγαινε να ενισχυσει την πρωτη και τους νεοσσους του (το εφαρμοζει αυτη τη στιγμη με επιτυχια και καποιο μελος μας ) .Τωρα δοκιμαζω χωρις οπτικο χωρισμα και εχω ηδη τελειωμενη την πρωτη φωλια και δεν βλεπω τσακωμους στις θηλυκιες .Αναλογως θα δω πως θα το διαχειριστω στην πορεια 


τελειωμενη ειναι πια και η φωλια των γεννητορων μου  ,ενω το αλλο ζευγαρι που ειχε ξεκινησει ,την εχει προχωρησει και αλλο ,αλλα οχι με γρηγορο ρυθμο ,οσο το τεταρτο ζευγαρι στην 60αρα που προχωρησε σημερα αρκετα ,ενω χθες δεν ειχε κανει τιποτα απο φωλια ,μονο ταισματα στο στομα

----------


## antonisveria

Δημητρη σημερα οι 2 θυληκες μου ειχανε κατι τσακωμους αλλα τελικα γυρισανε στα αυγα τους παλι....ευτυχως

----------


## jk21

> το εφαρμοζει αυτη τη στιγμη με επιτυχια και καποιο μελος μας






> Δημητρη σημερα οι 2 θυληκες μου ειχανε κατι τσακωμους αλλα τελικα γυρισανε στα αυγα τους παλι....ευτυχως



.... το μελος που λεγαμε   :wink:

----------


## antonisveria

χαχαχα εχουμε τον καλυτερο δασκαλο εδω μεσα.......jk21

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν νοιωθω δασκαλος ,γιατι απλα δεν ειμαι .Εχω ψαξει λιγο το θεμα της διατροφης και της υγειας παραπανω ,αλλα στα εκτροφικα ,ειμαι σιγουρο πιο εμπειρος απο τα εντελως απειρα μελη μας ,αλλα το ιδιο ή και λιγοτερο εμπειρος απο πολλα αλλα μελη μας .Για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα που συζητησαμε ,απλα σου ειχα μεταφερει τη δικια μου εμπειρια και πιστευω και πιστευω οτι θα πετυχει και σε σενα ,απο τη στιγμη που επρεπε να διαχειριστεις κατι τετοιο 

ειναι ο μονος τροπος ,να μην μεινουν τα πουλάκια αζευγαρωτα και συγχρονως ο αρσενικος να μην ειναι ξεχωρα απο τα θηλυκα

----------


## ninos

Την μέθοδο αυτή την είχα εφαρμόσει και εγώ. Μια χαρά μεγάλωσαν όλα τα πουλάκια. Απλά οι θηλυκιες δεν πρέπει να βλέπονται μεταξύ τους. 

Τσακωμοί υπήρχαν μετά το 10ήμερο που τα θηλυκά δεν κάθονται πλέον μόνιμα στην φωλιά. Υπήρχαν και οι καλές στιγμές που η μια θηλυκιά  ταΐζε τα μικρά της άλλης.

----------


## jk21

εγω εχω τη δυνατοτητα να βαλω χωρισμα (οπως του ειπα και τα εχει ο Αντωνης ,με ενα ανοιγμα να περνα ο αρσενικος ) ,αλλα προς το παρον ειπα να το δοκιμασω και ετσι .Αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει ... στην πορεια θα δουμε

----------


## antonisveria

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα Δημητρη.....περσι που τα ειχα σε κλουβα ειδα και αυτο που λεει ο Στελιος αλλη/ες θυληκια/ες 2-3 διαφορετικες να ταϊζουν η και να κλωσανε τα μικρα....μου μεγαλωσανε 7 μικρα στην 1 φωλια(μεχρι και καγκελακι σκεφτομουν να κανω ξεχυλιζαν τα μωρα μεσα στην φωλια χαχαχα)

----------


## johnakos32

Κανα νεο?Εβδομα κλεινουμε χωρις να μαθουμε καμια εξελιξη! αντε τι εγινε κανα αυγο ηρθε?
Καμια φωτογραφιουλα?

----------


## jk21

φωτογραφιουλες δεν εβγαλα .τα νεα ειναι οτι εχουμε 4 ολοκληρωμενες φωλιες και η δευτερη καναρα στον κατω οροφο κανει και αυτη φωλια (καπου στην μεση της δημιουργιας της ) .δεν εχουμε αυγο αλλα ολα πανε καλα στη συμπεριφορα μεταξυ των πουλιων .ελειπα και σαββατοκυριακο που εχω χρονο να τα παρατηρω παραπανω και δεν εχω πολλες λεπτομερειες απο τη συμπεριφορα στο καθε ζευγαρι ,αλλα τα 3 δειχνουν μια χαρα μεταξυ τους με φιλια και ταισματα ,ενω στο τριο στον κατω οροφο εχουμε την πρασινη τελικα να εχει κανει την τελειωμενη φωλια (την καθαρη intermediate δηλαδη ) και τον αρσενικο να κυνηγα κυριως την γκριζα αυτη τη στιγμη (η πρασινη ειχε θεαθει πριν φυγω να εχει ετσι κι αλλιως γλυκες μαζι του ) 

Σημερα εβγαλα και ενα πλαστικο μπλε καλλυμα για τη βροχη που ειχα προς την βορεινη πλευρα πλαγια  και ο χωρος φωτισε πολυ περισσοτερο ,κατι που πιστευω θα παιξει ακομα περισσοτερο θετικο ρολο

----------


## kostas13

με το καλο κ καλους απογονους

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχαμε τα πρωτα αυγα .εγιναν απο τις θηλυκες που τελειωσαν τελευταιες τις φωλιες .η πανω στην 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα και η γκρι πιτσιρικα που ειναι με τον αρσενικο του Δημητρη .Η συγκεκριμενη που νομιζω δεν εχει ξεπερασει  τους 10 μηνες ζωης ,εκανε ενα σχετικα μικρο αυγο ,αλλα οχι παρα πολυ μικρο ,εμφανως ομως οχι το συνηθισμενο .Ισως λογω μικρης ηλικιας .Δεν ξερω .... θα δειξει η συνεχεια .Στο τριο ,η δευτερη φωλια προχωραει αργα αλλα σταθερα

----------


## johnakos32

Ποια πιτσιρικά αυτή με το καφέ μπλε ? Απορώ γιατί δεν βγήκε καθαρό μπλε σαν την μάνα της.. Δεν νομίζω να είναι από ηλικία... Καλά είναι ώριμα...
Να τα χαίρεσαι τα αυγά σου αντε και αύριο τα άλλα!

----------


## jk21

η λευκη με γκρι ειναι η μανα .η σκετη γκρι ειναι η κορη .η σκετη γκρι εκανε το μικροτερο αυγο .δεν εχει καφετι ,ισως ετσι να σου δειχνει η φωτο

----------


## johnakos32

Εμένα μου καφετιΖει πάντως... Τέλος πάντων, το σίγουρο είναι ότι  φέτος δεν θα έχεις τόσα σκουφάτα όσο πέρυσι!! 
Τελικά ο επιβήτορας με ποια είναι ? Ποια έχει φωλιά ? Ποια αρέσει του Σεραφείμ  ?

----------


## jk21

λες εδω .ειναι ο φωτισμος μαλλον .κοιτα απο κατω και την μανα της .Αυτη εχει κανει το μικρο αυγο (η μικρη ) και ειναι με του Δημητρη τον αρσενικο 



εδω η μανα της (αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει και αιμα intermediate απο τον πατερα της αλλα δεν στο λεω σιγουρα )  με τον αρσενικο intermediate και τη θηλυκια καθαρη intermediate .Aυτα ειναι της αγαπημενης << γραμμης >> τραγουδιου τιμπραντο του Σεραφειμ 

Φωλιες εχουν ολες .Αυγα μονο δυο ζευγαρια .Απλα η τελειωμενη φωλια στο << τριο >> ειναι αγνωστου κυριοτητας ,αφου ειχα δει την πρασινη να κουρνιαζει οταν ηρθα τη δευτερα ,αλλα σημερα ειδα να προσθετει υλικο και η γκρι ,ενω καποια εχει ηδη ξεκινησει και την αλλη

----------


## e2014

καλους απογονους ευχομαι κι ολα ειναι υπεροχα!!!! να τα χαιρεστε!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρίνησεις... Νόμιζα πως.δεν.είχαν καθόλου ευμελαμινη και ήταν αποκλειστικά μπλε... 
10 μηνών θεωρείται ώριμο έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## jk21

για θηλυκο ναι ,ειναι γονιμα .απλα εχω ακουσει οτι σε μικρες ηλικιες υπαρχει πιο συχνη δυστοκια ή φαινομενα περιεργα στην ωοτοκια

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα Δημητρη , καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## panos70

Ωραια πουλακια Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Οι εξελιξεις εχουν ως εξης 

η πρωτη που ειχε ξεκινησει με αυγα στην 60αρα ,εκανε σημερα το 4ο και εχει ηδη καθισει μονιμα (και χθες νομιζω ηταν αρκετο χρονο ) 

η μικρη γκριζα , που ειχε κανει το μικρο αυγουλακι δεν συνεχισε τοτε με αλλα αυγα .Σημερα εκανε ενα νεο αυγο ,κανονικου μεγεθους και μαλλον τωρα ξεκινα η ενσπορη γεννα .Μαλιστα την βρηκα 2 φορες που ανεβηκα εντος φωλιας 

ειχα το πρωτο αυγο ,στο << τριο >>  .η θηλυκια που το εκανε προς το παρον αγνωστη .ετοιμη ομως και η δευτερη φωλια στο χωρο προφανως απο την αλλη καναρα που δεν ειναι αυτη που εκανε το αυγο

το γερικο ζευγαρι μου ειναι ολο γλυκες και ετοιμη φωλια ,αλλα δεν εχουμε ακομα αυγο 

εχω επιλεξει φετος να μην αλλαξω τα αυγα με ψευτικα

----------


## johnakos32

> εχω επιλεξει φετος να μην αλλαξω τα αυγα με ψευτικα


Ολα τα αλλα κομπλε αλλα αυτο με χαλαει πολυ , δεν ξερω αν το εκανες απο επιλογη ή λογο ελειψης χρονο που το κατανοω αλλα το θεωρω μεγαλο λαθος διοτι ενστικτα κλωσσηματος απο το 3 αυγο και μετα δεν υπαρχουν 100%  τι εννοω? Εμενα η καναρα μου ας πουμε καθοταν για μια ωρα σηκωνοταν μεχρι το τριτο αυγο ,ομως καθε βραδυ κοιμοταν εντος φωλιας που σημαινει οτι η επωαση αρχιζε αλλα με το να σηκωνεται στο τριτο ας πουμε σταματαγε .... ετσι χανουμε αυγα νομιζοντας οτι ειναι ασπορα ή ενσπορα με σταματημενη την αναπτυξη σε πρωιμο σταδιο.
Επισης εγω μια μερα και κατι ειχαν οι νεοσσοι διαφορα και ειχα θεματα δεν θα υπαρξουν σε μια καναρα που θα κλωσσησει απο το δευτερο και οι νεοσσοι θα εχουν 3 ημερες διαφορα τουλαχιστον?
Δεν ξερω παντως δεν το θεωρω αξιοπιστο να μην αλλαζουμε , παιζει και το αλλο θεμα .... νεοσσοι κλαρωνουν πιο νωρις και οι μικροι μενουν στην φωλια ακομα ... ποτε θα περασει η καναρα σε δευτερη γεννα , μηπως θα γινεται στοχος ο μικροτερος? 
Εγω τωρα εκφραζω την γνωμη μου και λεω αλλοι που ηταν αντιθετοι ειδαμε φετος οτι αλλαξαν ,δεν ξερω γιατι πας αναποδα χαχαχα
Οπως και να εχει ευχομαι να ειναι ολα εσνπορα και να βγουν ολα !Καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη πολυ ευχαριστα νεα!!  :Happy: 
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και σε αυτα και σε εσενα!!
Γιαννη εγω θεωρω πως αν η φωλια εχει χωρο να ταιζουν απο ολες τις μεριες και τα δυο πουλια μαζι δεν εχεις θεμα διαφορα ημερων μεταξυ των νεοσσων γιατι πολυ απλα εχουν προσβαση σε ολα τα μικρα!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ειναι θεμα επιλογης και σε καμμια περιπτωση ελλειψης χρονου .Σχετικα με το κλωσσημα πιστευω τα πουλια ξερουν τι κανουν και αν γινεται κατι λαθος ,αυτο ειναι περιστασιακο απο καποια πουλια και οχι κανονας .Για το θεμα της αναπτυξης του τελευταιου νεοσσου ,υπαρχει πραγματι θεμα .Σε αυτο τον τομεα θελω να κανω τις παρατηρησεις μου και εχω το νου μου τι θα κανω αν χρειαστει .Δεν εχω συνειδισιακο θεμα αν χαθει καποιο μικρο ,γιατι ειναι κατι που συμβαινει στη φυση οταν πρεπει και παραλληλα ξερω οτι θα κανω το καλυτερο επιβοηθητικα αν χρειαστει .Ετσι κι αλλιως εχω διαβασει οτι στο τελευταιο αυγο εισερχεται καποια ουσια που ευνοει ειτε την αναπτυξη ή την προωρη εκολλαψη (δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη ) για να υπαρχει << διορθωση >> στο προβλημα μικροτερης αναπτυξης του τελευταιου νεοσσου  .Εχω δει επιτυχημενες γεννες και στην εκτροφη μου και σε αλλους και με τους δυο τροπους .Προβλημα συνηθως υπαρχει οταν η θηλυκια κλωσσαει μονιμα απο το πρωτο ή δευτερο αυγο 

ειναι στο πρωτο που με βλεπεις να παω αναποδα ;  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

Σωστα ιντερκλασικο αχαχαχαχα
καταλαβα τι θες να δεις .. ετσι συμφωνω αφου αν χρειαστει μπορεις να επεμβεις!Σε εμενα πετυυχε παντως και με δυο ταισματακια εγιναν ολα οκ και δεν τα εχω ξαναπειραξει απο τοτε!

----------


## ninos

Εγώ δεν αλλάζω αυγά κ ποτέ δεν έχασα κάποια πουλάκια. Η διαφορά είναι 2 ημερών, αφού μετά το 3ο αυγό αρχίζει το κλώσημα

----------


## lefteris13

διαφωνω στη 2η προταση σου Γιαννη, συμφωνω με jk  σε αυτο, οι καναρες ξερουν τι κανουν στο κλωσσημα, δεν θα πανε αυγα χαμενα εξαιτιας τους επειδη κοιμουνται μεσα το βραδυ, βγαινουν μετα κλπ για αλλο λογο χανονται οποτε συμβαινει.απο κει και περα συμφωνουμε ολοι οτι προβλημα υπαρχει αν ξεκινα νωρις να καθεται και κανει 5ο ή και 6ο ενσπορο, εκει τα μικροτερα προφανως θα χουν προβλημα, αφου θα ναι πολυ μικροτερα απο τα πρωτα.

αυτο που παρατηρησα στην τωρινη επωαση, αλλαξα με πλαστικα, τα επεστρεψα στο 4ο, ομως πρωτα αλλαξα με πλαστικο και το 4ο, εκανα καθαρισμο κλπ και μετα απο 1,5 ωρα γυρισα τα 4 πραγματικα και ξεκινησαν επωαση ολα μαζι στις 1.την επομενη η 1 εκανε και 5ο.το 5ο εσκασε σημερα 8 το πρωι δηλαδη ακριβως μολις συμπληρωσε 13 ημερες επωασης.τα 3 πρωτα τα αλλαζα με πλαστικο στις 10 30 περιπου, ενω το 4ο στις 11 30 και οπως ειπα εμεινε εκτος για 1,5 ωρα αυτο μονο ενω τα αλλα για μερες προφανως.οποτε οπως καταλαβαινετε το 4ο ειχε παρει ηδη καποιες ωρες επωασης αφου γεννανε νωρις το πρωι συνηθως, το 3ο παλι ειχε παρει καποιες ωρες αλλα μια λιγοτερο απ το 4ο κλπ με το 1ο να μην εχει παρει σχεδον τιποτα αφου δεν καθονται απο τοσο νωρις..οποτε χτες στις 11 ειδα 2 μικρα-προφανως τα 4α δεν ξερω ποσο νωριτερα ειχαν σκασει και μεχρι το απογευμα ειχαν σκασει τα 3α, 2α, 1α λογικα κατα σειρα..σκεφτηκα το πρωι πως σκασανε τοσο νωρις μικρα πριν συμπληρωσουν 13 ημερες..μετα σκεφτηκα οτι ηδη ειχαν παρει ωρες επωσης οπως περιεγραψα..αν ισχυε αυτο που ειπες Γιαννη, τα περισσοτερα αυγα θα χαν παει χαμενα γιατι ξεκινησε η επωαση και διακοπηκε επειδη αλλαξα σχετικα αργα με πλαστικα-εδω περσυ αλλαζα κατα τις 1 30, ομως δεν χαλασαν, ισα ισα οι ωρες προσμετρηθηκαν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα της εκκολαψης(ωρες που χαν ηδη επωαστει-ωρες που θελουν να ξεκινησουν οταν μπαινουν αφου ειναι παγωμενα)

----------


## jk21

ειχαμε μερες να τα πουμε γιατι ημουν καραμπερδεμενος .... σημερα αρχισε να βγαινει φως 

η καναρα με τα 4 αυγα ,εχει 4 στα 4 ενσπορα .εκανα σημερα ωοσκοπηση 


η ηλικιωμενη μου ,επιτελους σημερα εκανε αυγο


η πιτσιρικα ειχε κανει 1 μικροσκοπικο το οποιο ειναι ασπορο και μετα απο 2-3 μερες ενα ακομα κανονικο ,χωρις συνεχεια .Μαλλον ασπορο με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη .Εκεινη ομως επιμενει να κλωσσα τις περισσοτερες φορες που πηγαινω να τα δω .Δεν εχει κανει αλλο .Αν τελικα ειναι ενσπορο (δεν νομιζω ) δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο η ηλικια .Ειχε γεννηθει περυσι καλοκαιρι (πρεπει να το δω ποτε .Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα σχετικα νωρις ) 


το τριο με ειχε μπερδεψει αρκετα .Δυο φωλιες ετοιμες ,αυγο 1 κανονικο προς το μεγαλο ,το οποιο συνοδευτηκε απο αλλα δυο κανονικου μεγεθους (οχι μεγαλο ) με κενο 2 ημερων απο το πρωτο .Ολα δεν ειχαν καποια απο τις θηλυκιες να τα κλωσσα ,αλλα περιστασιακα ειχα δει και τις δυο στη φωλια .Δεν μαλωνανε ομως .Οταν εγινε το τριτο αυγο ,πεταξανε κατω το πρωτο το οποιο που εσπασε .Εκεινη τη μερα βρηκα και ενα το οποιο ηταν χωρις τσοφλι αλλα ουδεμια σχεση με απλη φλουδα .Ηταν σαν λαστιχο εξωτερικα με τον κροκο μεσα να φαινεται και το επιανες στο χερι χωρις να σπαει .Νομιζω καπου το εχω κρατημενο πανω .Αν το βρω θα βγαλω φωτο .Τοτε ανησυχησα για καμμια δυστοκια αλλα τα πουλια μεσα στην τρελη χαρα .Αυγο γιοκ ομως τις επομενες μερες ,μεχρι που σημερα επιασα στα πρασσα την γκριζα να κανει ενα νεο κανονικο προς μεγαλο .... 

για να δουμε απο τωρα και μπρος .....

* να επισημανω οτι στην βορειοδυτικη προς δυτικη πλευρα του χωρου ,υπηρχε ολο το χειμωνα και μια εβδομαδα μετα το ενωμα τους (ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο ) το μπλε αδιαβροχο υλικο που βλεπεται στη φωτο 



με δεδομενο οτι ο ηλιος βλεπει τα πουλια απο το μεσημερι και μετα και οπως πηγαιναμε για απογευμα αυτο εκοβε φως ,ισως να παιζει ρολο που πιο νωρις ξεκινησε το ζευγαρι στην ζευγαρωστρα πανω απο την κλουβα .Η κλουβα μαλιστα προς τα δυτικα ,νοτιοδυτικα εχει πλατη αδιαμπερη στο φωτισμο 

Σε σχεση με περυσι που και παλι ενα ζευγαρι ειχε ξεκινησει νωρις και τα υπολοιπα μετα ,ειμαι πισω γυρω στη μια βδομαδα

----------


## HarrisC

Ισως στη ζευγαρωστρα ειχε 2-3 βαθμους παραπανω θερμοκρασια οποτε ξεκινησαν λιγο νωριτερα.Θα θυμασαι βεβαια να δινεις και λιγο ασβεστιο σε υγρη μορφη (το οστεοξ δινω εγω) μια και μερικα ουτε που αγγιζουν το σουπιοκοκκαλο.

----------


## jk21

Αν και το σουπιοκοκκαλο εχει αποδοχη ,και η αυγοτροφη περιεχει γαλα ,επειδη (βασικα δεν θυμαμαι  ::  ) καποιο παιδι που του ειχα χαρισει πουλακι περυσι ή προπερσι μου ειχε δωσει ,επειδη ειχε αρκετο και calcilux ,βαζω τον τελευταιο καιρο και απο αυτο καποιες φορες 

εκει ηταν που τρελαθηκα οταν ειδα το αυγο με το << λαστιχενιο περιβλημα >> .... αλλα δεν ειχα συνεχεια ευτυχως 

το ειχα βαλει μεσα σε μια σπασμενη ποτιστρα για να το βγαλω φωτο ,ενα πρωι που εφευγα για δουλεια ,για να μην το χασω .Λογικα αν δεν το πηρε ο αερας θα υπαρχει και θα το βγαλω αυριο

----------


## kostaskirki

Δημήτρη και εγώ φέτος είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο αυγό!  Ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις.  Λίγο μικρότερο, μαλακό σαν τζελ και φαινόταν ο κρόκος. Νόμιζα πως κάποια στιγμή θα σκληρύνει αλλά αυτό μετά από μέρες είχε ακριβώς την ίδια υφή.  Το είχα απομακρυνη βέβαια από την φωλια. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πιο αυγό στην σειρά ήταν.  Νομίζω πως ήταν το τέταρτο και τελευταίο της γέννας.  Η καναρα έκατσε κανονικά στην φωλιά και τα υπόλοιπα ήταν γόνιμα και βγήκαν κανονικά τα μικρά.

----------


## stavai

Δημήτρη καλή συνέχεια,  εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά . . .

----------


## ninos

Και εγώ είχα 2 φορές το θέμα αυτό με μια καναρα. Συνήθως αυτό ήταν και το τελευταίο αυγό

----------


## alex1974

Το είχα πάθει πέρυσι σε μια καναρα αλλά ευτυχώς φέτος δεν μου είχε κανένα πρόβλημα , την είχα ποτίσει ασβέστιο στο νερό φουλ ( δυο σετ των 5 ημερών ) η διατροφή τελικά κάνει όλη την διάφορα !

----------


## δημητρα

κ. δημητρη καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι, να πω και εγω την προσωπικη μου γνωμη για 2 θεματα. 4 χρονια δεν εχω αλλαξει ποτε τα αυγα με πλαστικα δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα, προβλημα υπαρχει αμα εχουμε 5-6 αυγο τοτε ισως να υπαρξει, τα πουλια λογο ενστικτου ξερουν καλα τι κανουν. αρα για μενα δεν χρειαζεται να αλλαζεται τα αυγα με πλαστικα. 
τωρα με το θεμα του ελαστικου αυγου το ειχα παθει και εγω και πιστευω οτι ειναι λογο ελλειψεις ασβεστιου. σε μενα ηταν το τελευταιο αυγο.

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη εμενα ελειψη ασβεστιου μου παει το μυαλο αλλα επειδη οκα τα ειχες τελεια οπως λες παει και αλλου.... το ασβεστιο οπως ξερουμου ειναι λιποδιαλυτω και αν δεν υπαρχει λιπος δεν μπορει να αποροφηθει απο τον οργανισμο... και το αλλο που μου ρχεται στο μυαλο ειναι οτι αν το πουλακι επερνα σιδηρο και ασβεστιο ταυτοχρονα δεν θα επσρρνε κανενα απο τα δυο.... γινεται κατι σαν εξουδετερωση εκτος και εαν μετα παρει βιταμινη c.... αν ειπα καμια βλακια διορθωστε ....

----------


## jk21

το ασβεστιο απορροφαται καλυτερα με την βοηθεια της d3 βιταμινης η οποια ειναι λιποδιαλυτη .Προβλημα απο μειωμενη παροχη της εχουμε μονο σε εσωτερικους χωρους ,αφου σε εξωτερικους την δημιουργει ο οργανισμος με τη βοηθεια των ηλιακων ακτινων 


το γηραιο ζευγαρι εχει ηδη 3 αυγα 

η γκρι πιτσιρικα εχει μεινει στο ενα που συνηθως την βρισκω να το κλωσσα (δεν ημουν καλα χθες στην υγεια μου και δεν εκανα ξανα ωοσκοπηση σε αυτο ) 

η κιτρινη κλωσσα σταθερα τα 4 της 

και στο τριο η  γκρι κλωσσα 3 αυγα απλα δεν ξερω αν το ενα (ειναι κανονικο αλλα λιγο μικροτερο απο τα αλλα ) ειναι απο τα ασπορα που υπηρχαν γιατι δεν τα ειχα πεταξει .Παντως τα 2 ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα και σιγουρα δικα της

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη περαστικα , φετος ειχα και εγω ενα πολυ μικρο αυγο και για να ειμαι ειλιρινης πιστευα οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να βγει πουλακι απο εκει μεσα ( σαν "χαζος" δεν το εβγαλα μια φωτο....) αλλα οχι απλα βγηκε μεγαλωσε κανονικα  ! Βεβαια σε συγκριση μα τα αλλα ειναι πιο μικροκαμωμενο αλλα δεν εχει κανενα θεμα , θα τα....φτασει !

----------


## jk21

Το δικο μου μικρο αυγο ,ειναι τελικα ασπορο βεβαια .Το αλλο κανονικο ομως που εχει κανει η πιτσιρικα ειναι κανονικα ενσπορο και ειναι το μοναδικο που εκανε (το ειχε κανει λιγες μερες μετα το μικρο ,οχι συνεχομενα ) .Φετος εχω ακουσει οτι σε πολλους εκτροφεις οι θηλυκιες κανουν λιγα αυγα .Σημερα μονο το ακουσα απο δυο ... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να επηρεαζει 

Μαλλον την τριτη το πρωι περιμενω το πρωτο μικρο απο το ζευγαρι με τα 4 ενσπορα στην 60αρα 

Το 6χρονο ζευγαρι μου εχει 3 αυγουλακια τα οποια κλωσσαει σταθερα 

το ιδιο και η γκρι στον κατω οροφο της κλουβας που δεν βλεπω να κανει 4ο (σημερα δεν εκανε ) 


* λιγο off topic αλλα χθες εμαθα με μεγαλη μου χαρα , οτι το πρωτο μου καναρινακι (αν θυμαμαι καλα γεννημενο 1999 ή 2000 το αργοτερο ) ζει και βασιλευει και κελαηδα ακομα .Θελει να παω καποια στιγμη στο φιλικο σπιτι για φωτορεπορταζ !

----------


## mitsman

Φετος ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που παιρνω 3 αυγα απο μια φωλια αλλα και τοσες 4αδες και καποιες λιγες 5αδες.... για 6αδα ουτε λογος.... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει.... δεν εχει σημασια βεβαια!!!!!! Καλα να ειναι τα πουλια!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Στο ενα μου ζευγαρι η θυληκια κανει ( ειναι τωρα στην 3 γεννα και τελος για φετος ) μονο 4 αυγα σταθερα ! Στο αλλο στην πρωτη γεννα 7 αυγα στην δευτερη 5 και τωρα στην τριτη εκανε 4 αυγα ( ενα την μια ημερα , μετα κενο για την επομενη και στην συνεχεια εκανε σερι 3 αυγα . Το πρωτο ειναι ασπορο και το πεταξε εξω εχθες η καναρα...) Και στο τριτο μου ζευγαρι μονο 3 αυγα ( ειναι στην πρωτη γεννα ) και και οχι συνεχομενα !
Εγω ειμαι πολυ απειρος σε συγκριση με εσας και δεν ειχα δωσει πολυ μεγαλη σημασια στα αυγα αλλα τωρα διαβαζοντας τα σχολια σας θα το ψαξω περισσοτερο !

----------


## HarrisC

H μικρουλα η δικια μου τιμπραντινα,πολυβολο.Εκανε 5 αυγα στη σειρα με διακοπη μονο 25η Μαρτιου ,εθνικη εορτη.
Δημητρη πραγματι θαταν πολυ ομορφο ναχαμε καμμια φωτο η βιντεο απο το παππουδι το καναρινι σου

----------


## jk21

εχω τα νευρα μου ... δεν μπορει να εκανα τοσο χοντρη βλακεια ...

πηγα μετα απο μερες να δω στα 4 που περιμενα αυριο να εβγαινε το πρωτι ,αν συνεχιζοτανε κανονικα η εκκολαψη και μου φυγε η εξωτερικη φωλια απο τα χερια 

τεσσερις ετοιμες ματωμενες ψυχουλες ,για μια ανικανη κινηση μου ,δεν το πιστευω ....... 

ειμαι να σκασω

----------


## johnakos32

Παει εγινε μην το σκέφτεσαι αλλο δεν εχει νοημα .... συνεχίζουμε.......

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη "ηταν" να....γινει !
Ξερω οτι εχεις τρελαθει αλλα δυστυχως δεν γινετε τιποτα αλλο ( ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν μπορουσες να κανεις κατι θα το εχεις κιολας κανει....) 
Κριμα , λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.....

----------


## jk21

εχω μανια απειρη  ,αυτους που κλεβουν τα μωρα απο τις φωλιες και αφηνουν τις μανουλες ξαφνικα χωρις τα παιδια τους ..... σημερα απο ανικανοτητα το εκανα εγω .Εβγαλα τη φωλια και αμεσως διαπιστωσα οτι συγκρατουσα με καποιο τροπο την πορτα στην οποια μπαινει στη ζευγαρωστρα με καποιο τροπο και επρεπε να την απασφαλισω για να μην βγουν οι γονεις (ειχα ανοιχτη την πορτα του χωρου )  .Αφησα το ενα χερι (κρατουσα τη φωλια με τα δυο ) για να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια και εκει εχασα τον ελεγχο στο αλλο .... 

το κατω μαλλον ηταν αυτο που περιμενα αυριο το πρωι ....

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα Δημήτρη,  κρίμα! !  Δυστυχώς και τα ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν και είναι και αυτά κομμάτι της ζωής μας! 
Τώρα κουράγιο και τα επόμενα θα είναι πιο τυχερά! !

----------


## pkstar

Κριμα Δημητρη αλλα τι να κανεις καμια φορα συμβαινουν και ατυχηματα!!!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## jk21

> Το αλλο κανονικο ομως που εχει κανει η πιτσιρικα ειναι κανονικα ενσπορο και ειναι το μοναδικο που εκανε (το ειχε κανει λιγες μερες μετα το μικρο ,οχι συνεχομενα ) .Φετος εχω ακουσει οτι σε πολλους εκτροφεις οι θηλυκιες κανουν λιγα αυγα .Σημερα μονο το ακουσα απο δυο ... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να επηρεαζει



Ας αφησω λιγο τη σκασιλα μου ,να σας ενημερωσω και για το παραπανω .Μιλησα με τον πτηνιατρο του σεμιναριου μας και του μετεφερα τον προβληματισμο μου ,οπως και αλλων παιδιων που ετυχε να μου πουνε το ιδιο πραγμα ,για μικρο αριθμο πουλιων 

Μου ειπε οτι ειναι καθαρα θεμα των καιρικων συνθηκων ,γιατι τα πουλια ειναι φτιαγμενα να καταλαβαινουν 4 εποχες και φετος εχουν καταλαβει στην ουσια μονο 3 .Αυτο τα επηρεαζει ορμονικα (μου ειπε κατι ορους που εκεινη την ωρα καταλαβαινα γιατι τους γνωριζω ,αλλα λογω της σαστιμαρας μου απο το σπασιμο των αυγων δεν συγκρατησα ) και υπαρχει αυτος ο μικρος αριθμος αυγων (κατι με τη φωτοπεριοδο και την υποφυση αν θυμαμαι καλα ) 

μου εδωσε και το παραδειγμα συγκεκριμενων δεντρων που δεν καρποφορουν σωστα ,αν δεν υπαρξει πανω απο ενας συγκεκριμενος αριθμος ημερων με κρυο μεσα στο χειμωνα ...


εκεινη την ωρα θυμηθηκα και ενα φιλαρακι (ξερει αυτος μολις το διαβασει ) που μιλουσαμε το φλεβαρη που δεν ερχοτανε τα γερα κρυα και ητανε ολο σκασιλες ...  αν δεν κανει χειμωνα καλο ,δεν θα στρωσει ευκολα μετα αναπαραγωγη ελεγε ... η εμπειρια ....

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Μητσαρα μου. 

Παρομοια πατατα' ειχα κανει και εγω στο παρελθον...

----------


## HarrisC

πω,πω.Κριμα Δημητρη.Εγω  απο βλακεια σε δυο ωοσκοπησεις ραγισα τ αυγα ,περισυ .Υπομονη,θα πας για αλλη γεννα ,ευτυχως ειναι νωρις.Και ηταν γεματα αυγα απ οτι βλεπω

----------


## mitsman

εσυ εκανες αυτο.... εγω μια φορα που πηγα να περασω δαχτυλιδι σε πουλακι και επεσε απο τα χερια μου και επεσε με το κεφαλι και πεθανε?????????????
Δυστυχως συμβαινουν!!!!! λυπαμαι!

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν υπαρχει εκτροφεας που θα σου πει οτι δεν εχει χασει νεοσσους , αν στο πει θα ειναι ψεύτης(μιτσμαν καλα τα λεω?) ..........
Εχασες 4 πουλακια μπορει να ηταν προβληματικα ή με καποιο θεμα που δεν επρεπε να βγουν και ο Θεος επελεξε να τα απαλαξει απο αυτο με τον τροπο αυτον , ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να φταει ....
Και εγω ενα ενσπορο αυγο που εβλεπα σαν να μην ειχε αρχισει να αναπτυσεται πρεπει να το μολυνα πιανοντας το να το βαλω στην θεση του .... δεν τρεχει τιποτα τωρα πλεον με το να σκας δεν γυρνανε πισω  ...κανουμε οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε για αυτα , τωρα και οι ατυχιες ειναι ενα κομματι απο την ζωη τους και την δικη μας...

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Μητσαρα ! 

Προχωράς δυνατά και _είναι μπροστά οι χαρές_ !!!!!

και σε αυτά αλλά και από *αλλού..... απ' τα πιο όμορφα "κλαψουρίσματα" !!!!!!*

Πάμε μπροστά ! ! ! !  :winky:

----------


## jk21

εχει μεινει γραμμενη μεσα μου η στιγμη και το τι ενοιωσα , ενω η φωλια εχει φυγει στον αερα ,ξερω τι θα συμβει και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα ...  εκει στη φωτο απλα τα μαζεψα γυρω απο καποιο που ειχε πεσει ....


αναρωτιομουν αργοτερα οταν ξαναπηγα πανω ,πως ασθανεται το πουλακι (η μανα ) ... φαινοταν να εχει ανησυχια ,αλλα φοβομουνα για χειροτερα ... 

τι να πω ... προχωραω .Τουλαχιστον αυτη τη φορα ηταν δικια μου καθαρα βλακεια και οχι twilight zone  καταστασεις που εχω ζησει στα γαρδελια μου στο παρελθον

----------


## stavai

Δημήτρη σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα !
Έτσι την πάτησα και εγώ το 2004 .
Ήταν Μάιος  του 2004 και είχα  ένα πολύ ωραίο  ζευγάρι  timbrado,
 που με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει με άσπορες γέννες .
Ήταν η τρίτη γέννα με 5 αυγά κατά την ωοσκόπηση  τα 4 επιτέλους ήταν  ένσπορα .
Τη δωδέκατη μέρα με έτρωγε να δω πάλι  το 5 αυγό, σηκώνω την κανάρα απο τη φωλιά,
για να κάνω   ωοσκόπηση με τη φωλιά εκτός κλούβας, μιας και την προηγούμενη έκανα επάνω στην κλούβα .
Η ώρα ήταν 7:30 το πρωί το θυμάμαι σαν να είναι τώρα .
Προσπαθώ να την βγάλω μα έχει μαγκώσει .
Και αποφασίζω να την πιέσω από κάτω, στην προσπάθεια μου ο πάτος είναι κουμπωτός και ξεκουμπώνει χωρίς να το καταλάβω.
Αφού την βγάζω, την πιάνω πλέον από επάνω και ξεκινάω να πάω σε σκοτεινό μέρος .
Στο πρώτο βήμα που έκανα ξεκουμπώνει ο πάτος και ακούω κράκ ! ! !
Αποτέλεσμα 5 σπασμένα αυγά ! ! !
Και το χειρότερο 5 σκοτωμένα πουλάκια στο πάτωμα γιατί και το πέμπτο αυγό είχε πουλάκι .
Με στενοχώρησε τόσο η βλακεία μου, που για 10 χρόνια δεν ξαναζευγάρωσα  πουλιά .
Φέτος μετά από 10 χρόνια, και πάλι  ξαναζευγάρωσα  πουλιά .

Αυτό τελικά μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα .

Πάμε  μπροστά ! ! !

----------


## olga

Δημήτρη, ήταν η κακία στιγμή, μην στεναχωριέσαι...

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη πραγματικά λυπάμαι, είναι κοινοτοπία αλλά είναι απολύτως πραγματική, ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν σε όλους μας...

καταλαβαίνω πόσο στενοχωριέσαι και πως νιώθεις.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

εμενα μου επεσε φωλια μεσα στο κλουβι με 3 μικρα λιγων ημερων ευτυχως χωρις απωλειες. τι να πω Δημητρη κριμα. οσο για το αλλο κ εγω ειχα καναρες με λιγα αυγα κ καναρα με μικροσκοπικο αυγο

----------


## mparoyfas

Εδώ θέλω να γραψω κατι , Δημήτρη έκανες ενα λάθος όμως μεσα απο αυτο ολοι εμεις που ξεκινάμε μόλις τωρα τις προσπάθειες μας  βλέπουμε (διαβαζουμε) για εναν ανθρωπο με τόσες γνώσεις που δεν φοβαται να δειξει το λάθος που εκανε (και με φώτο), εδω για μενα κρύβεται η αξία, αυτο εδω το θέμα οσο λυπηρο ειναι για σενα θα δωσει τεραστια αυτοπεποίθηση σε εμας τους αχαριους και τα σχόλια ειναι απτό παραδειγμα της καλής παρεας που υπαρχει εδω , εγω στην θεση σου δεν θα εμφάνιζα το λαθος μου, τωρα ομως αλλάζει αυτό.

----------


## jk21

Μανο  




Nα σου απαντησω μεσα απο ενα απο τα βιβλια ,που με  εχουν ταξιδεψει  στη ζωη :


http://princess-airis.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_19.html


<<  _Υπάρχει μια φράση στο βιβλίο του_ _Μπουσκάλια,  "Η αγάπη" που μου αρέσει πολύ! Για την ακρίβεια έτσι κλείνει το βιβλίο του."αλλά αυτό το "ευάλωτό" μας είναι το μόνο πράγμα που μπορούμε να δώσουμε στους άλλους ανθρώπους".Με αυτό το "ευάλωτο κομμάτι" καταπιάνομαι σήμερα!
Ανοίγομαι και σου δείχνω τις βαθύτερες σκέψεις μου! Εσύ μπορείς να το εκτιμήσεις και να ανταποδώσεις με πολλούς τρόπους. Μπορείς πάλι να το εκμεταλλευτείς και να με πληγώσεις!
Έτσι γίνομαι ευάλωτος ! Μπορώ να πληγωθώ! Αλλά για μένα είναι η μόνη ευκαιρία να με μάθεις, να με πλησιάσεις, να με αγαπήσεις! Και να έρθουμε κοντά. Και να αγαπηθούμε!
Σε τελευταία ανάλυση αυτό το κομμάτι έχω μόνο να σου δώσω ! Την αλήθεια μου!
Κι εσύ επίσης πρέπει να γίνεις ευάλωτος.
Και να ανοιχτείς!
Έτσι χτίζονται οι σχέσεις...
Αλλιώς είναι παρέα ! 
Διασκεδάζω μαζί σου! Γελάω μαζί σου! Περνάω κάποιο χρόνο μαζί σου!
Αλλά δεν μοιράζομαι τίποτα περισσότερο από το χρόνο μου.
Και χάνεις την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσεις το κομμάτι που έχω μέσα μου ....
Κι εγώ το δικό σου !

Να γιατί πάσχουν οι καιροί μας από σχέσεις, από μοναξιές, από κρύο...πολύ κρύο... Πόλεις χιόνι! Καταντήσαμε να έχουμε πολλές τέτοιες...
Γιατί κρατάμε πολλά για μας! Γιατί φοβόμαστε!
Μας έμαθαν να φοβόμαστε! Να κρυβόμαστε! Να μην έχουμε το θάρρος της γνώμης μας!
Τολμήστε να γίνετε ευάλωτοι....  >> 



 επ ευκαιρια ας δουμε και αυτο  

_





Να σου απαντησω και μεσα απο τον Οδηγο της ζωη μου .....  οταν ο Κυριος μου ελεγε αυτα τα λογια στη γεσθημανη  :  «η ψυχή του εγένετο περίλυπος άχρι θανάτου. «Πάτερ μου, ει δυνατόν εστί, παρελθέτω απ’ εμού το ποτήριον τούτο.»   

δεν ηταν αλλος ο λογος ,απο το να μας δωσει θαρρος οταν εμεις θα αισθανθουμε αδυναμοι και θα λιγηζουμε ,οτι δεν τελειωσαν ολα ,οτι δεν καταδικαστηκαμε ,δεν καναμε κατι χειροτερο απο Εκεινον και αν << αλλαξουμε >> ειναι ετοιμος παντα να μας ακουσει 




Οταν δεν φοβασαι να εισαι αδυναμος , δεν εισαι μονος ! και εδω ειναι GBC ,

ειμαστε   στο << Εμείς >> 
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSDIM-F113/323/2178,7997/

----------


## e2014

λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ για οτι συνεβη..... δυσυχως ολα ειναι στο προγραμμα..... οσο για αυτα που ειπωθηκαν μετα,θελω να πω πως ειναι υπεροχα λογια,και ενα υπεροχο βιντεο,που βλεποντας το τωρα εμενα προσωπικα μου εδωσε κουραγιο και δυναμη,να μην το βαλω κατω και να συνεχισω..... καλημερα σε ολους!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ δημητρη για τις ψυχουλες 
ειναι μια δυσκολη στιγμη που ενα λαθος δικο μας μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο αλλα απο τα λαθη μας μαθαινουμε 
οπως τα ειπαν ηταν η κακια στιγμη καλη συνεχεια . . .  γιατι η ζωη συνεχιζεται

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε πάμε παραπέρα ... απλά κάτι να μείνει που θα μας κάνει καλύτερους !!!  Το χειρότερο είναι που συμβαίνει σε εμάς ,που θεωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας έμπειρους , δεν υπολογίζουμε τον παράγοντα ¨κακιά στιγμή¨ και δεν πιστεύουμε πως θα μας συμβεί ...  όμως !!!  ::

----------


## ARMANDO

Αρε Δημήτρη, λυπάμαι και όσο ξέρω ποσο αγαπάς αυτές τις ψυχούλες .....!!!! συνεχίζουμε... ήταν να γίνει κι έγινε... κι εμενα η κανάρα μου έκανε 1 αυγό στη φωλία και άλλα 4 χωρίς τσόφλι ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετα... η κακομοίρα και τωρα είναι φουσκομένη και αναμενω να δω τι εξέλιξη θα έχουμε...

----------


## jk21

Πανο υποθετω θα της εχεις δωσει ασβεστιο ,βιταμινη D3 ; και σιγουρα ηλεκτρολυτες γιατι θα εχει ταλαιπωρηθει (πχ almora plus )

----------


## jk21

<< καλησπερα ,κατεφθασα στον κοσμο σας >> !!!!





Ηρθε σημερα το πρωτο πουλακι για φετος ,παιδι του γηραιου 6χρονου ζευγαριου μου και περιμενω ενα ενα και τα αλλα δυο αυγα 

Η μανουλα ζεσταινει το παιδακι της 






Αυριο λογικα ξεκινανε να βγαινουνε και τα αυγα της γκρι του κατω οροφου (εχει 3 αυγα ) 


η κιτρινη της οποιας εσπασα τα αυγα ,εχει κανει ηδη νεα φωλιτσα ,ενω το ιδιο εχει κανει

και

η γκρι του πανω οροφου ,που τελικα το ενα αυγο που ειχε κανει και κλωσσουσε για καιρο ,ηταν αβατευτο .Ηταν ανοιγμενος και ξεραμενος κροκος εσωτερικα που με ειχε μπερδεψει στην ωοσκοπηση ( Εχω αρκετο φωτισμο απανω και δεν μπορω να διακρινω καλα το εσωτερικο του αυγου με τον φακο  ,οπως αν ηταν σκοταδι ) 


Στον κατω οροφο και ενω η γκρι περιμενει αυριο το μικρο της , ο αρσενικος ταιζει την αλλη ,η οποια εχει τελειοποιησει εκ νεου την αλλη φωλια (εχει 2-3 μερες που την αλλαξε στο χτισιμο και εβαλε επιπλεον βαμβακι )

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια !!!!!!!!! Να χαιρεσαι το πρωτο μικρουλι του 14 ! Κιτρινακι πρεπει να ειναι ε ανοιχτουλι βγηκε !Αντε και η αλλη αυριο ...περιμενα πως και πως να γραψεις σημερα !
* Τσοχες δεν εβαλες φετος?

----------


## jk21

Nαι αυτο παρατηρησα ,οτι θα ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο .

Φετος δεν εβαλα τσοχα ,παρα μονο εβαλα κομματι λινατσα  απο κατω και σαν υλικο εδωσα βαμβακι και τριχα ,αλλα προτιμουν κυριως το βαμβακι

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα κ.δημητρη, να ειναι γερα ολα

----------


## geog87

αντε Μητσαρα με το καλο στο κλαδι!!!τη λινατσα την εβρασες???ρε συ νομιζω πιο παλια ο Χαρης εβαζε βαμβακι και ειχαμε καταληξει στο οτι δεν ειναι το ιδανικοτερο...εχω χασει κατι???

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη με το καλο , καλη αρχη !
Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα......

----------


## jk21

Η λινατσα δεν ειναι απο τσουβαλι ,αλλα ετοιμη και καλης ποιοτητας .Καπου στο κεντρο της αθηνας την ειχα παρει .Ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως απλα το υποστρωμα της φωλιας 

περι υλικου φωλιας ... εχω αρνητικη αποψη για αυτο το υλικο (αλλοι δεν εχουν και ειναι ευχαριστημενοι ) γιατι εχω δει σε δικα  μου μικρα και σε αλλων στο παρελθον ,να μπλεκεται στα δαχτυλα



Εμενα  τουλαχιστον  ,για το βαμβακι θα με εχετε συχνα ακουσει να λεω να δινεται ολοι στο τελειωμα ,γιατι τα πουλια ειτε στην εκτροφη (καναρινια ,ιθαγενη ) ειτε στη φυση (ιθαγενη ) παντα ψαχνουν κατι πουπουλενιο να βαζουν σαν τελειωμα (τουλαχιστον ) .Ειναι προβλημα αν τα μικρα κουτσουλανε εντος φωλιας και η θηλυκια δεν καθαριζει ,γιατι δεν εχει τη διαπερατοτητα πχ της τριχας .Παραλληλα αυτο το αρνητικο ειναι απο την αλλη θετικο ,γιατι μπορεις να παρατηρησεις πιο γρηγορα ,μια κιτρινωπη διαρροια 

συνηθως δινω τριχα ή χοντρο νημα για αρχη και μετα βαμβακι .Φετος την τριχα την χρησιμοποιουν ελαχιστα και βαζουν απο μονα τους βαμβακι

----------


## binary

_Καλή Συνέχεια με Πανέμορφα μικρά 'Φατσούλια' και Πολλά Χαμόγελα Αγάπης!

Κάθε 'Αύριο', με Περισσότερα Χαμόγελα και Αγάπη από το Χθές!_

----------


## HarrisC

αντε καλη αρχη!!!!!και γρηγορα στο κλαρι.

----------


## stavai

Δημήτρη πανέμορφος ο μπόμπιρας !
Καλή συνέχεια και στα υπόλοιπα ! ! !

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα και την πρωτη αφιξη απο την γκρι στον κατω οροφο 




στο ηλικιωμενο ζευγαρακι δεν βγηκε σημερα αυγο ,αλλα το πιτσιρικι ολα καλα !

----------


## panos70

με το καλο Δημητρη να σου βγουν και αλλα μικρα,

----------


## antonispahn

Kαλη αρχη με το καλο κιαλλα πολλα

----------


## serafeim

Μητσαρααααααααααα με το καλοοοιο και στο κλαδι.   φτου φτου

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βγηκε το δευτερο πουλακι στο γκρι θηλυκο ,αλλα δυστυχως το βρηκα με διογκωμενη κοιλια (προς το στομαχι ,οχι μαυρη τελεια ) και νεκρο 

Νωρις το πρωι τουλαχιστον ,δεν ειχε βγει αλλο πουλακι στη ηλικιωμενο ζευγαρι ,το πρωτο ομως μεγαλωνει μια χαρα !

η κιτρινη που ειχε χασει τα αυγα της απο βλακεια μου ,εκανε νεο αυγο

----------


## ARMANDO

Δημήτρη, καλή συνέχεια και με όποιες ατυχίες κι αν προκύπτουν....

----------


## stavai

Δημήτρη συνεχίζουμε !
Δυστυχώς οι αναποδιές δεν λείπουν από κανέναν μας ! ! !

----------


## jk21

Για μενα το σημερινο ειναι μια οχι ευχαριστη αλλα φυσιολογικη εξελιξη μεσα στο προγραμμα ,που δεν με στενοχωρει .Η βλακεια που ειχα κανει τις προαλλες με τα 4 που εσπασα  , ειχε την σημασια της ...

----------


## johnakos32

Δημητρη ειχε περισοτερο διογκωμενη κοιλια απο τα δικα μου που σου χα στειλει σε φωτο?

----------


## jk21

Δεν θυμαμαι Γιαννη .Παντως ειχε αρκετα .Τωρα ή εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ητανε ή διογκωμενο στομαχι .Το πρωτο πουλακι παντως (το χθεσινο ) ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## binary

Κανονικά θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις κι άλλα 2 πουλάκια - 2 καναρινάκια δικά μου τα οποία τα οφείλω σε εσένα Αγαπητέ. 

Εάν δεν ήσουν εσύ και όλα αυτά που έχω μάθει από εσένα, δεν θα ζούσα αυτή τη χαρά που ζω τώρα!

Και ξέρεις ότι το εννοώ αυτό.

----------


## alex1974

Δημητρη ολα καλα θα πανε , ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στο ηλικιωμενο σου ζευγαρι !!
Ειναι αψογο , με το καλο να βγουνε και τα αλλα.....

----------


## makis97

Τι σημαίνει το οτι έχει διογκωμένη κοιλιά;
Να σας ζήσει!

----------


## johnakos32

> Τι σημαίνει το οτι έχει διογκωμένη κοιλιά;
> Να σας ζήσει!


δεν ξερω για του Δημητρη εμενα ηταν καπως ετσι...

----------


## jk21

Παρομοια σε ογκο ηταν Γιαννη ,ομως μελανη 


Μακη δεν μιλαμε για απλα λιγο διογκωμενη κοιλιτσα που ολα τα μικρα εχουν .τωρα που ειδες του Γιαννη θα καταλαβες

----------


## makis97

Κατάλαβα!  αλλα τι συμβαίνει και το παθαίνουν;

----------


## jk21

καποια λοιμωξη εντος αυγου υποθετω Μακη ή γενετικη ανωμαλια .Δεν μπορω να ξερω 

δεν με απασχολει οσο δεν το δω να επανεμφανιζεται και σε αλλα .Το αδερφακι του ειναι οκ

----------


## jk21

σημερα εχω και καλα και κακα νεα 

η κιτρινη εκανε και αλλο αυγουλακι ,οπως και η πρασινη το πρωτο της (η intermediate ) στον κατω οροφο που ειναι με δυο θηλυκα συνολο .Τo ασχημο και συγχρονως ανησυχητικο ειναι οτι το πουλακι της γκρι που ειχε βγει πρωτο ,σημερα ηταν νεκρο οπως χθες και το αδερφακι του .Η κοιλια διογκωμενη εντονα , αλλα αυτη τη φορα σαν του Γιαννη ,με λευκη μαζα σε δυο σημεια και κυριως στο στομαχι και οχι μελανη .Εχω βγαλει φωτο και φαινονται και τα δυο ατυχα μικρα .... δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταει .Τρωνε οτι και τα υπολοιπα 
θελω να δω το μεσημερι κατω απο το υλικο φωλιας ,μην εχουμε κανενα ανεπιθυμητο επισκεπτη  οπως και περυσι ,αν και φετος και effipro (αλλη εμπορικη ονομασια φαρμακου σαν το frontline ) εβαλα και με icon ειχα κανει τους χωρους και τα κλουβια ειχαν καθαριστει στο επακρο ....

αυτο που με υποψιαζει ειναι ενα μικρο εξωτερικο μελανο σημαδακι σαν μικρο κακαδο μπροστα στην κοιλια (αλλα χωρις να ειναι ανοιγμενη )

----------


## kostaskirki

Κρίμα Δημήτρη!  Το κακαδο που λες προϋπήρχε?  Μήπως το έκανε κατά λάθος η καναρα με το νύχι της? Κάποιες φορές είναι υπολοιματα από το αυγο.  Είχες παρατηρήσει αν ταιζονταν σωστά από την καναρα?

----------


## jk21

χτες ηταν ταισμενο σωστα 

και αυτο στην κοιλια ,αν δεν ειναι ογκος ,ειναι τροφη .Ειναι το πουλι δεξια .Στο λαιμο μαλλον τροφη πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο δεξια 

δεν υπηρχε ιχνος απο ψειρα κατω απο το νημα και δεν επαληθευτηκαν (ευτυχως ) αυτοι οι φοβοι μου .Βλέπετε το σημαδακι που λεω χαμηλα λιγο πανω απο την αμαρα και μοιαζει σαν να βρισκεται μεσα σε βαθουλωμα .Το πουλακι μαλλον ηταν λευκο ...

αριστερα βλεπετε το αλλο ,οπου στο δεξι του μερος (στομαχι ,παγκρεας ) υπαρχει ξεκαθαρα μελανος ογκος ... τι να πω ...

Ευτυχως το μικρο του γηραιου ζευγαριου αναπτυσσεται κανονικα και ζητα τροφη

----------


## lefteris13

αυτο το κακαδο που λετε κ βλεπουμε στο στη φωτο σου το χαν κ τα 2 δικα μου τελεια, ανοιξε κιολας στο 1 και ματωσε αλλα ολα καλα..τα αλλα 2 στο γερικο σου ζευγαρι ψοφησαν μεσα ή δεν εχεις ελεγξει ακομα;

----------


## jk21

Λευτερη αυτο που εδειξες ειναι ψηλα προς το συκωτι - χολη .Ειναι η μαυρη τελεια .Αυτο σε μενα ειναι κατω χαμηλα στο κεντρο (κατι σαν ομφαλος ) και εξωτερικο ξεκαθαρα .Κατι σαν σπυρακι 

οχι δεν τα εχω βγαλει τα αλλα και δεν εχω κανει καν ωοσκοπηση .θα μεγαλωσει λιγο το μικρο μερικες μερες ακομα και μετα θα πειραξω τη φωλια ... το εχω παρει απο φοβο ....

στην αλλη με τα δυο νεκρα ,πηρα και κοιταξα και το τριτο αυγο που περιμενα να εχει ανοιξει .Ειναι ξεκαθαρα ενσπορο και γεματο ,αλλα δεν ανοιξε ... θα αφησω για καλο και κακο μια μερα και θα το ανοιξω (αν και θα επρεπε να εχει βγει απο οτι θυμαμαι ) .Με φοβιζει οτι την βλεπω οτι παει και κλωσσα προς το παρον συχνα

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτό το μαύρο σημάδι το είχαν και τα δικά μου μικρότερο όμως σε αυτά που είπα με μαύρη τέλεια,  δεν έχω φωτογραφία.... Προς το παρον ζούνε και τα πάνε μια χαρά,  το σημαδακι και η μαύρη τέλεια έφυγαν....

----------


## lefteris13

δεν λεω για την τελεια προφανως..κοιτα στο ιδιο σημειο οπως του δικου σου, το ιδιο κακαδο εχουν-στη 2η φωτο φαινεται πιο καθαρα(ανοιξε σε μεγαλη αυτην κι οχι την 1η) ειναι διπλα στο δαχτυλο μου κ στις 2..πιστευω εχει σχεση με την εξοδο του μικρου απ το αυγο, δεν ειναι προβλημα αυτο

----------


## jk21

λες αυτο χαμηλα κοντα στην αμαρα  .ναι αυτο μοιαζει πραγματι αλλα νομιζα στην αρχη οτι ηταν η αμαρα του δικου σου

----------


## johnakos32

Σαν ογκος κανει Δημητρη εκει πανω απο την κοιλια του ... δεν εχω εμπειρια ομως.................δεν ξερω γιατι ολα αυτα τι να πω.............
αν πιστευα στο ματι θα σου ελεγα βαλε καμια μπλε χαντρα, τωρα δεν ξερω  μονο ο Θεος ξερει ....

----------


## jk21

Δεν τα παω καλα ,ουτε με τις χαντρες ,ουτε με τα ματακια .... 

συνηθως τετοια πραγματα ,ειναι θεμα επιστημης (λοιμωξεις που ειδικα σε μικρα δεν μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ακρη ) αλλα και θεμα κακου λογισμου να ειναι ,εγω << παιζω >>> μονο με Σταυρουδακια και καλο λογισμο .... 

θα δειξει η πορεια αν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να με απασχολησει μονιμα με το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι ή θηλυκο .Παντως ειναι μια χαρα και θα την δειτε ,μαζι και με αλλα αργοτερα (θα ανεβασω σε λιγο βιντεακι που εβγαλα το μεσημερι )  ,να κανουν επιθεση σε ταραξακο και να τον ξεμπουμπουκιαζουν σαν καρδερινες .... αυτο για οσους λενε (τους βολευει ή τους εχουν πεισει αλλοι που τους βολευει ... )   οτι οι καρδερινες 2-3 χρονων σε κλουβι εχουν χασει τα ενστικτα ....

* τα φυτρα κινοα  τα ειχαν ηδη τελειωσει ... καναρινια και καρδερινες ...

----------


## jk21

η καναρα που σας ελεγα ,ειναι αυτη  στο τελος

----------


## panos70

Κριμα Δημητρη για τα πουλακια σου,τι να πω , μερικες φορες δεν πηγαινουν ολα καλα οπως τα περιμενουμε ,και τα δικα μου ζευγαρια εχουν τα ψυλοπροβληματα τους ,ελπιζω πως η συνεχεια θα ειναι καλυτερη για ολους μας

----------


## kostaskirki

Το σημάδι αυτό είναι απο τον ομφάλιο λώρο. Απλά κάποια έχουν μεγαλύτερο σημάδι.  Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε πως όσο μεγαλύτερο σημάδι έχει υπάρχει κίνδυνος μόλυνσης του νεοσσου. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει βέβαια.  Μου κάνει εντύπωση Δημήτρη η μαυρίλα της κοιλιάς, φαίνεται σαν να έχει "σαπίσει" και γι αυτό το αναφέρω.  Θα δείξει στην επόμενη γέννα.  Μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα κατ ' ευχήν! !

----------


## nasososan

Το σημαδάκι είναι όντως ο ομφάλιος λώρος, ή καλύτερα το κολώβωμά του... Δεν κόπηκε σωστά και έμεινε ανοιχτό λίγο περισσότερο και έγινε ομφαλίτιδα. Πολλές φορές λόγω ξηρότητας, ο αέρας το κάνει αυτό, κολλάνε τα μικρά στο τσόφλι και βλέπουμε ομφαλίτιδες... 
Όσο για το μαύρο στο άλλο, σήψη είναι λόγω θανάτου... Σκέψου ότι το καθόταν η κανάρα και το ζέσταινε κι όλας...

----------


## vasilis.a

> Το σημαδάκι είναι όντως ο ομφάλιος λώρος, ή καλύτερα το κολώβωμά του... Δεν κόπηκε σωστά και έμεινε ανοιχτό λίγο περισσότερο και έγινε ομφαλίτιδα. Πολλές φορές λόγω ξηρότητας, ο αέρας το κάνει αυτό, κολλάνε τα μικρά στο τσόφλι και βλέπουμε ομφαλίτιδες... 
> ...


συμφωνω.το ιδιο επαθα σε 2 μπατζακια φετος.το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι το χτυπησε και η καναρα προσπαθωντας να απομακρυνει τον ομφαλιο λωρο.λυπαμαι δημητρη,σε παει λιγο στραβα απο το καλοκαιρι ε???

----------


## jk21

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον ! αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ,ειναι να μην παει <<  στραβα >> στα πουλακια ! αυτα θελουν να δουνε να μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους . Θα με απασχολουσε αν ειχα ηδη ταξει να χαρισω αρκετα πουλακια οπως αλλες χρονιες και εβλεπα οτι δεν τα καταφερνα .Θα με απασχολουσε επισης ,αν ανακαλυπτα οτι ειχα μαζικες απωλειες απο δικο μου σφαλμα .Οταν εσπασα τα αυγα ,εκει πραγματικα ειχα στενοχωρεθει πολυ .Θα με απασχολουσε επισης ,αν ανακαλυπτα οτι ειχα και παλι φετος προσβολη απο ψειρες ,γιατι θα ειχα μετα πολυ δυσκολη δουλεια ...

Νασο το μαυρο στο πρωτο πουλακι ,υπηρχε και μαλιστα σαν μαυρη (προς το σφαιρικη )  μαζα  δεξια οπως το κοιταμε απο κατω ,εξ αρχης οταν το βρηκα νεκρο ,μολις μαλλον γεννηθηκε (γυρω στις 7.45 το πρωι ) 



Προχωραμε !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Θα σου χαρίσω εγώ φέτος !!!!! για αλλαγή !!!!!   :winky:

----------


## jk21

ξαναγυρναμε στα ευχαριστα ....

το μικρο του γηραιου ζευγαριου μεγαλωνει σταθερα !

η κιτρινη που τις ειχα σπασει κατα λαθος τα αυγα ,σημερα εκανε το 3ο αυγουλακι

η πρασινη intermediate στο << τριο >> του κατω οροφου ,σημερα εκανε το δευτερο αυγο

η γκρι πιτσιρικα εκανε σημερα το 1ο της αυγο 

η γκρι που ειχε τα νεκρα πουλακια ,ειναι μια χαρα .Ανοιξα το αλλο αυγο και ειχε νεοσσο μαζι με κροκο ,τον οποιο υπολογιζω σταματημενο γυρω στη 10η ημερα ,χωρις να ειναι σιγουρο

----------


## stavai

Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι Δημήτρη !

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη εύχομαι κι εγώ να πάνε όλα καλά από δω και πέρα.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω απλα σε παραδέχομαι!

----------


## panos70

Καλη συνεχια και απο εμενα

----------


## jk21

α ρε Μητσαρα .... πως με << πιανεις >>

----------


## jk21

η κιτρινη στην  60αρα ζευγαρωστρα εχει ηδη 4 αυγα
η γκρι η μικρη (χρονιαρα ) στον πανω οροφο της  90αρας κλουβας εκανε το 2ο αυγο
η πρασινη ιntermediate στον κατω οροφο (στο τριο ) εκανε το 3ο αυγο 
η γκρι που εχασε τα μικρα φτιαχνει φωλια 
η 6χρονη μεγαλωνει το μικρο της το οποιο ειναι υγειεαστατο και ζητα τροφη !

 off topic :

τα γαρδελια μου διπλα ξεσκιζουν καθε μερα αγριοζωχο (urospermum picroides ) και ταραξακο και ειναι ολο σκερτσο με τις ουρες περα δωθε ... οταν ερθει η ωρα τους ,θα ξεκινησω στον καταλληλο χωρο ενα δικο τους ... on topic 

βγηκανε οι πρωτοι μεταξοσκωληκες απο καποια αυγα .Αν τα καταφερω στα αρχικα σταδια (κραταω φωτο ) και προχωρησει η εκτροφη ,συντομα θα δουμε στην αναλογη ενοτητα και κει ωραια πραγματα ,οπως και του χρονου  σε εκτροφες αντιστοιχες αξιων μελων μας ,που θα μας επιδειξουν φετος πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων και οχι λογια ,που απο αυτα εχουμε χορτασει απο πολλους αλλους  ...

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια!!!
Τα καλύτερα έρχονται... :winky:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

ευχομαι καλυτερη συνεχεια Δημητρη

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη χαμογελο και προχωραμε... Μπραβο!!

----------


## stavai

Δημήτρη πολύ χαίρομαι  με τα νέα σου .
Κουράγιο και τα ωραιότερα   έρχονται  .

Σβήσε και κανένα μήνυμα, για να μπορούμε να σου στείλουμε  P.M.

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη , υπεροχες καταστασεις !

----------


## jk21

οι εξελιξεις εχουν ως εξης 

το πιτσιρικι εχει πια ανοιξει τα ματακια του καθαρα και ειναι τιγκα ο προλοβος συνεχως ,απο τους καλους και εμπειρους γονεις του !

η κιτρινη σταθερα κλωσσα τα 4 αυγα της 

η γκρι πιτσιρικα εμεινε στα 2 αυγα και παλι και τα κλωσσα φανατικα

η πρασινη intermediate στο τριο του κατω οροφου κλωσσα 4 αυγουλακια που εχει ηδη κανει 
η γκρι που εχασε τα μικρα της ,αφου εφτιαξε οκ τη φωλια ,σημερα ετρωγε συχνα σουπιοκοκκαλο ... κατι ετοιμαζει ....

ο αρσενικος παρακολουθει και χαιρεται την αρμονικη ζωη στο χαρεμι του ....

----------


## poulis62

καλοριζικα

----------


## johnakos32

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: ???

----------


## jk21

ο μπομπιρας ταισμενος 



η κιτρινη που κλωσσα τα 4 αυγουλακια της ... με κοιτα σα να λεει .... μακρια γκαντεμη 






τα 4 αυγουλακια της πρασινης intermediate 



τα 2 της γκρι πιτσιρικας 



η ετοιμη φωλια της γκρι του κατω οροφου

----------


## kostaskirki

Τον μπομπιρα δεν τον λες απλά ταϊσμένο αλλά σκασμένο! ! :Jumping0046:

----------


## alex1974

Σε λιγο θα γινει "γιγαντας" ο μικρος , μπραβο Δημητρη ολα θα πανε μια χαρα και θα γινει χαμος απο τα μικρα !
Με το καλο να βγουνε

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη! Όντως σκασμένος απο φαί ο μικρός! Μπράβο!

----------


## panos70

αντε με το καλο να πανε ολα  κατ ευχην

----------


## johnakos32

Εγω μια φωτογραφιουλα ζητησα το πουλακι να δουμε πως εγινε και εσυ μεχρι και τα αυγα εβγαλες χαχαχα αντε με το καλο ... ! 
* Τα αυγα του μεγαλου ζευγαριου που δεν εσκασαν τι ειναι τελικα θα τα ανοιξεις?

----------


## jk21

καποια στιγμη  . χαλαρα .....

----------


## HarrisC

Ωραιες στιγμες Δημητρη.Για εξηγηστε βρε παλληκαρια .Πως καταλαβαινεται οτι το μικρο εχει σκασει στο φαι?? Να μαθαινουμε και κατι.

----------


## johnakos32

> Πως καταλαβαινεται οτι το μικρο εχει σκασει στο φαι?? Να μαθαινουμε και κατι.


Aπο το σημειο στο λαιμο του, ειναι σαν δευτερο στομαχι βαζουν τα μικρα το φαι εκει πριν το κατεβασουν στο στομαχι τους .Ειναι φουσκωμενος απο αυτο το κιτρινο που ειναι οτι εχει τοταισει η καναρα αλεσμενο κατα καποιον τροπο.

----------


## HarrisC

φουσκωμενο προλοβο δηλαδη.

----------


## jk21

για ποτε τον αδειαζει .... πηρε θαρρος και σαν τρελο ζητουσε σημερα τροφη !

----------


## serafeim

> τα 4 αυγουλακια της πρασινης intermediate


Ενδιαφερον... με το καλοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## jk21

γυρισαμε απο την πατριδα και οι εξελιξεις εχουν ως εξης


σε τρια ζευγαρια περιμενω τις επομενες μερες γεννητουρια 

στην κιτρινη στην 60αρα μαλλον πρωτα ,στην οποια εχουν μεινει 3 απο τα 4 αυγα .το αλλο μαλλον ηταν ασπορο και το φαγανε 

στην πρασινη στο << τριο >> με  4 αυγα

στην γκρι πιτσιρικα που εμεινε στα 2 αλλα κλωσσα κανονικα 

η γκρι που ειχε χασει τα μικρα της εχει πια 4 αυγα (τα εκανε οσο ελειπα ) και κλωσσα 

ο μπομπιρας στο γηραιο ζευγαρι ειναι πια 15 ημερων αν θυμαμαι καλα .το κακο ειναι οτι οσο ελλειπα επεσε κατω το σουπιοκοκκαλο που ειχα εξωτερικα στηριξει με δεματικο στα καγκελα και δεν θα εχει λαβει ισως επαρκες ασβεστιο .αλλα τον βλεπω μια χαρα .Ισως λιγο μικροσωμο ,αλλα ισως να ειναι ιδεα μου

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη!

----------


## kostaskirki

Άντε με το καλό και τα γεννητούρια Δημήτρη! !  Όσο για τον μπομπιρα που λες αποκλείεται να του έχει δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα για τόσο λίγο το ασβέστιο. Αναμένουμε φώτο οταν με το καλό γεμίσουν οι φωλιές σου! !

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια να εχεις !

----------


## jk21

βασικα ελειπα απο απο την 8η μερα της ζωης του μεχρι την 15η .Ειναι περιοδος αναπτυξης .Υπηρχε ατομο που τα προσεχε αλλα δεν ειδε τι ειχε συμβει .Θα τον βγαλω αυριο φωτο εκτος φωλιας .Δειχνει υγειεστατο με αντανακλαστικα (εκανε τη γνωστη κινηση λουφαγματος μολις το πλησιασα ) αλλα σχετικα μικρο .

----------


## binary

Καλή Συνέχεια... Φωτογραφίες όταν μπορέσεις να δούμε! ::  :bye:

----------


## mitsman

αλλοι δεν βαζουν καν σουπιοκοκκαλο και βγαζουν "πρωταθλητες" και εσυ μουρμουρας για 5-6 μερες!

----------


## jk21

αυτοι ειναι << εμπειροι >> και γω θεωρητικος και δεν κανει καλη απορροφηση σε μενα το ασβεστιο  :winky:

----------


## jk21

η πιτσιρικα μας .ειναι σιναμον οποτε μαλλον θηλυκο ειναι 



εκανα ωοσκοπηση στα δυο αυγα της μικρης γκρι .ειναι και τα δυο ενσπορα !!!!!


το αλλο αυγο στο γερικο ζευγαρι ηταν τελικα σκετος κροκος  ... ασπορο

----------


## johnakos32

Περιεργο σιναμον ... σκουφατο πρεπει να ειναι ε?
Στην φωτο οταν ηταν μικρο ειναι κουνημενη και το κοκκινο ματακι δεν φαινεται , πολυ γκρι εχει επισης...
Περιμενουμε και τα δυο της μπλε με το παλικαρι του Μητσου ! αντε με το καλο!

----------


## jk21

Οι γονεις ειναι και οι δυο πρασινοι (αυτο που δειχνει ως πρασινο δηλαδη γιατι << πρασινα >> καναρινια δεν υπαρχουν ) και ο πατερας σκουφατος .Ναι δεν ειναι καθαρο σιναμον ετσι οπως φαινεται αυτη τη στιγμη .Παντως βρε παιδια για 16 ημερων σχεδον ,δεν ειναι μικροσωμο; Δυναμη παντως εχει γιατι το ειχα βαλει σε ενα κουτακι για να το βγαλω φωτο χωρις να το κραταω και ..... ετρεχα να το πιασω .....  εδω δειχνει λουφαγμενο αλλα ειναι κανονικο << μπομπιρακι >> !!!

----------


## lefteris13

οχι μαλλον 100% θηλυκια σιναμον σκουφατη, εσυ παντα θηλυκα βγαζεις αφου βαζεις μη σιναμον γεννητορες οποτε αρσενικοι φορεις, συνδυασμος που βγαζει μονο θηλυκιες σιναμον.αν κρατουσες καμια και την εβαζες με φορεα, τοτε θα παιζε το φυλο των μικρων σιναμον που θα βγαιναν..Γιαννη ειδες που απεκλειες οτι ειναι σιναμον..

----------


## jk21

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν πολυσυμπαθω το χρωμα και δεν εχω κρατησει καποιο τετοιο πουλακι και η αληθεια επισης ειναι ,οτι τα σιναμον θα μου βγαινουν θηλυκα παντα ... το εχω μαθει εδω και καιρο απο σενα και απο το Βικακυ που με τα << γενετικα >> τα παει και κεινη μια χαρα !

τα σιναμον ειναι φυλοσυνδετη μεταλλαξη ...  καλα δεν τα λεω;  :Jumping0046:

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη αν δε σου αρέσουν τα σίναμον, στείλε κανένα κατά δω μεριά  ::

----------


## mitsman

Αν κρατησεις μια μητερα σινναμον και την βαλεις με ενα πατερα φορεα σινναμον τοτε θα βγαλεις και αρσενικα και θηλυκα σινναμι!!!! οπως εγινε και με εμενα περυσι με μια σινναμον που μου εχεις δωσει.... πηρα και αγορια και κοριτσα σινναμον!!! Να σου ζησουν οπως και να εχει!

----------


## johnakos32

Απο τα ζευγαρια που βγαζεις σιναμον , σημαινει οτι ο πατερας ειναι φορεας αλλιως δεν γνωριζεις αν ενα πουλι ειναι φορεας της μεταλαξεις δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις απο τον φαινοτυπο  , φορεις σιναμον εχει πχ ο Λευτερης που βγαινουν απο θηλυκια σιναμον με ποσοστο 25%. Απο τα δυο αρσενικα πχ στα 4 το ενα ειναι φορεας .
Λεφτερη δεν φταιω εγω που δεν εβλεπα αν ειναι κανελι , ο Δημητρης εφταιγε που δεν ξερει να βγαζει σωστες φωτογραφιες να βλεπουμε το ματακι! :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη αν δε σου αρέσουν τα σίναμον, στείλε κανένα κατά δω μεριά


Γιωργο αν δεν εχω καποια ιδια επιλογη απο παιδια που ηδη εχω ταξει καποιο πουλακι και κυριως καλα να ειναι αυτο και οποια αλλα βγουνε (εχει ξεκινησει λιγο περιεργα φετος η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ... ) ,εισαι ενα ατομο που με χαρα θα χαρισω ενα πουλακι .Αρκει να το δω σε 60αρα και πανω

----------


## gpapjohn

Έτσι για να ευθυμήσουμε το είπα περισσότερο, εννοείται πως με χαρά θα δεχόμουν πουλί από σένα. 

Όλα μου τα πουλάκια τα έχω σε κλουβιά από 60εκ και πάνω, το καθένα χωριστά, σκέφτομαι βέβαια την κατασκευή μιας μεγάλης κλούβας.

----------


## jk21

θες να ευθυμησεις θες οχι ,εγω σοβαρα παντως το λεω  :winky:   ::

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα αφιξεις !

τα δυο μικρα της γκρι πιτσιρικας  βγηκανε το ενα πρωι πρωι και το αλλο μεχρι το μεσημερι που γυρισα απο τη δουλεια

το ενα απο τα 4 αυγα της πρασινης intermediate  και περιμενω και τα αλλα στις επομενες μερες

η κιτρινη δεν ειχε σημερα καποια αφιξη .ειχε κανει το αυγο στις 10 του μηνα ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πια μερα ειχε καθησει μονιμα στα αυγα .Αν ειχε καθησει την 3 μερα θα επρεπε να ειχα σημερα αφιξεις .Μεχρι νωρις το απογευμα δεν ειχα κατι .Δεν πειραζω κατι .Στις 11 παντως που ειχα βγαλει βιντεακι ,εκανε σουλατσα περα δωθε ακομα 

το σιναμον ειναι μια χαρα 

και η διχρονη γκρι κλωσσα τα 4 αυγουλακια της

----------


## lagreco69

Αντε με το καλο!!! Μητσαρα μου και τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## johnakos32

Παραγγελιες δέχεστε παρακαλω?
Καλη συνεχεια  :winky:

----------


## binary

Καλή Συνέχεια... Τώρα πήρες φόρα και δεν σε σταματάει τπτ... :: 

Με το καλό να γεμίσεις 'Καραφλάκια'  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

Μετα το μεσημερι βγηκε και αλλο μικρο στην πρασινη του κατω οροφου.Μενουν αλλα δυο ... θα δουμε


Η κιτρινη στην 60αρα δυστυχως δεν θα γινει μαμα αυτη τη φορα .Ειπα  να κοιταξω τα αυγα ,γιατι περνουσανε οι μερες και τελικα και τα 3 ηταν ενσπορα αλλα με σταματημενη εκκολαψη μεταξυ 4 με 7 ημερων πιστευω .Ισως το ενα λιγο περισσοτερο .Την αλλη φορα που μου ειχαν πεσει ,ηταν μεγαλωμενα και ζωντανα μεχρι τις τελευταιες ημερες εκολλαψης .Δεν ξερω τι εφταιξε .Δεν αλλαξα κατι ,οπως και στα αλλα ζευγαρια που τελικα ειχα πουλια  ... 




Με τα δυο μικρουλια της γκριζας πιτσιρικας και το σιναμον του γηραιου ζευγαριου ,ολα καλα

----------


## mitsman

με τετοιο καιρο......  ολα μπορουν να συμβουν!!!!

----------


## jk21

το πρωι ειχε ηλιο .... το μεσημερι ελαχιστα συννεφα , πριν λιγο καταιγιδα και τωρα σχεδον εχει καθαρισει ....

----------


## antonisveria

ωραια....εμεις εχθες βροχη σημερα βροχη αυριο μαλλον βροχη και 2 θυληκες μου σταματησαν στο 1 αυγο και 2 αυγα.....τι να λεμε

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια!!! Μητσαρα. 

Εδω βρε παιδια εχουμε αρρωστησει εμεις απο τον καιρο.  τα πουλακια θα την γλυτωσουν. 

Εδω Πατρα το πρωι εβρεχε, μετα ηλιο και συννεφια εναλλαξ μεχρι πριν λιγο και τωρα μαζευει συννεφα για το βραδυ. 

Ο χορος της θερμοκρασιας απο τους 18 μεχρι τους 23 βαθμους να ανεβοκατεβαινει και 72% με 85% η υγρασια. 


Υπομονη!! και παλι υπομονη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εδώ πάντως έβρεχε καταρρακτωδώς από τις 12 περίπου ( όταν ξύπνησα και είδα ) μέχρι πριν 2 - 3 ώρες που σταμάτησε... και χθες έτσι ήταν, μουντός ο καιρός αλλά πιο λίγη βροχή και διάρκεια...!!!

----------


## jk21

εχουμε καιρο να τα πουμε ....

λοιπον η γκρι πιτσιρικα στον πανω οροφο  , μεγαλωνει σταθερα τα 2 της μικρα

οπως 

και η πρασινη intermediate στον κατω οροφο  ,στον οποιο η αλλη γκρι (μανα ) κλωσσα σταθερα τα 4 αυγουλακια της 

το γηραιο ζευγαρακι μου μεγαλωνει τη cinnamon πιτσιρικα τους και παραλληλα σχεδον τελειωσε σημερα η μανα τη νεα φωλια 

στην 60αρα πανω ,σημερα η θηλυκια ξεκινησε να κανει την νεα φωλια

----------


## alex1974

Τελεια , μπραβο Δημητρη !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stavai

Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη !

----------


## mitsman

βαλε μωρε καμμια φωτογραφια να στα ματιασουμε με την ησυχια μας!

----------


## binary

> βαλε μωρε καμμια φωτογραφια να στα ματιασουμε με την ησυχια μας!


 :Anim 63:

----------


## jk21

το ποστ το ειχα κανει με το ενα ποδι στο συμπλεκτη ,ετοιμος να ξεκινησω για ξυλοκαστρο .Γυρνω το μεσημερι σπιτι απο τοτε και ευχομαι ολα να ειναι καλα και να εχουμε και φωτο και δεν εχω θεμα με ματια και γκαντεμιες εγω .Εχω συνηθισει ....  :winky: 

Στις κακοτυχιες τις δικες μας και των δικων μας ανθρωπων   ,οταν ερχονται ,σηκωνουμε το κεφαλι ψηλα ,χαμογελαμε πικρα και γλυκα μαζι και προχωραμε !!! :winky:

----------


## binary

> _Στις κακοτυχιες τις δικες μας και των δικων μας ανθρωπων ,οταν ερχονται ,σηκωνουμε το κεφαλι ψηλα ,χαμογελαμε πικρα και γλυκα μαζι και προχωραμε !!!_


Αυτές τις λέξεις, τις γράφουμε σε ένα χαρτί και τις έχουμε πάντα μαζί μας για να τις διαβάζουμε... 

Από τα πιο θετικά 'Πιστεύω' που μπορεί να υπάρξουν στη Ζωή Μας.

----------


## jk21

Η << μπομπιρας >> μεγαλωνει αργα αλλα σταθερα 



η  μανα του σημερα εκανε δευτερο αυγο




Βγηκε οτι 1 μικρο απο τα 4 αυγα της γκρι 2χρονης  .Ενα αυγο βρεθηκε εκτος κλουβιου με νεοσσο που ειχε σταματημενη εκολλαψη και καλυπτε το μισο του αυγου .Τα αλλα δυο ελπιζω να βγουνε 




η πρασινη στον ιδιο οροφο μεγαλωνει τα δυο μικρα της 




η γκρι πιτσιρικα μεγαλωνει πια μονο ενα νεοσσο ,αφου βρηκα νεκρο τον αλλον εντος της φωλιας και ελπιζω να μην μολυνε τον αλλο που τον βλεπω δραστηριο .Η κοιλια του νεκρου ηταν πεντακαθαρη .Τροφη δεν φαινοτανε να εχει στο λαιμο ,αλλα δεν φαινοτανε για σημερινος θανατος και δεν ξερω αν απο χθες θα φαινοταν στον προλοβο ακομα 




Το ζευγαρι πανω στην 60αρα τελικα δεν προχωρησε τη φωλια 

Προχωραμε !

----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραίες φωτογραφικές στιγμές! ! Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να κλαρωσουν ολα τα μικρα σου Δημήτρη! !

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να σου κλαρωσουν Δημητρη

----------


## gpapjohn

Δύσκολη χρονιά φέτος

Ένας κτηνίατρος με τον οποίο μίλησα σήμερα μου είπε ότι και στα Γιάννενα γίνεται χαμός με τις γέννες φέτος, άσπορα αυγά, νεκροί νεοσσοί, ατάιστοι κλπ,  

όλα αυτά τα ανέφερε χωρίς εγώ να τον προϊδεάσω καθόλου, το ανέφερε μόνος του.

----------


## binary

Καλή Συνέχεια! Με το Καλό να Κλαρώσουν και Καλή Επιτυχία στο Μέλλον!

----------


## alex1974

Σούπερ Δημήτρη , πολύ ωραίες φάτσες . Ειδικά ο μικρός σαν να περίμενε να τον φωτογραφισεις ( χαχαχα )
Μπραβο καλή συνέχεια με το καλό όλα στο κλαδί !!!!

----------


## pasxalis

Αχ ρε δημητρη και εγω αυτον τον καιρο δεν θελω να φευγω μακρυα απο το σπιτι για να εχω τον ελεγχω σε οτι μπορω γτ το μυαλο μου ολο εκει ειναι να πανε ολα καλα που μεχρι τωρα ολα καλα. Αντε με το καλο απο εδω και περα χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχαμε τριτο αυγο απο την 6χρονη μου καναρα 

βγηκε και αλλο μικρο στην γκρι διχρονη με τον Intermediate τιμπραντα μου 

και τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα , τωρα που πηραν...."μπρος" αντε σταματατα ( χαχαχαχα ) !!!!
Με το καλο καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

τα νεα μας ειναι τα εξης 

το γηραιο ζευγαρι μου εχει 3  νεα αυγουλακια που κλωσσα και το κανελλι (με λιγο κιτρινο ) μικρουλι ,να ειναι πια στο κλαρι και να μεγαλωνει 

το ζευγαρι στην 60αρα σημερα επιτελους εκανε το 1ο αυγο ,μετα απο πανω απο βδομαδα που ειχε ετοιμη φωλια

η πρασινη intermediate μεγαλωνει τα δυο μικρα της που εχουν πια φτερακια 

η γκρι 2χρονη στον ιδιο οροφο μεγαλωνει και κεινη τα δυο λιγο μικροτερα δικα της 

ο αρσενικος inter... classico την εχει δει μια χαρα με το χαρεμι του ,αφου σε κοινο χωρο ,χωρις κανενα χωρισμα ,βλεπει τα κοριτσια του να μεγαλωνουν αρμονικα τα μικρα τους και να μην χρειαζεται να τον πηγαινουν περα δωθε οι εκτροφεις οπως συνηθιζουν σε αλλους ομοφυλους του (με το ζορι ) επιβητορες και μετα να ψαχνουν γιατι τα αρσενικα τους δεν εχουν καλη συμπεριφορα σαν γονεις ..... 

η γκρι πιτσιρικα μεγαλωνει το μικρουλι της ,που εχει πια αρκετα φτερακια και σε λιγες μερες θα ειναι και εκτος φωλιας .Μοιαζει του μπαμπα του ,αφου εχει αρκετο κιτρινο

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχα μια ασχημη εξελιξη .Βρηκα νεκρο το ενα απο τα δυο μικρα της πρασινης intermediate.Hταν πατημενο κατω απο το αλλο .Χθες λιγο πριν το μεσημερι ,ηταν μια χαρα .Η κοιλια φαινοτανε οκ .Φαγητο δεν ειδα στον προλοβο ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση .Το αλλο ειναι μια χαρα και μαλιστα επειδη το εβγαλα για λιγο για να κοιταξω τη φωλια απο κατω για ψειρες (δεν υπηρχε ιχνος και ειναι κατι που με κανει χαρουμενο ,γιατι το ειχα αγχος φετος ) και να καθαρισω και το υλικο φωλιας που ειχε πανω του το νεκρο νεοσσο ,αυτο μετα την κοπανουσε απο τη φωλια οταν το ξαναβαζα .Τελικα τα καταφερα και το επεισα να μεινει .. (αν δεν την εχει κοπανησει ξανα οταν θα ανεβω ξανα πανω )

ολα τα αλλα γονεις και μικρα ειναι οκ και η κιτρινη στην 60αρα εκανε και δευτερο αυγο σημερα

----------


## alex1974

Δυστυχώς ειναι μέσα στο προγραμμα αυτό με τα μικρά , εύχομαι να ειναι η τελευταία στραβή που σου γίνεται !

----------


## Gardelius

Δημήτρη όλα καλά ! Προχωράς !!

Περιμένω* intermediate !!!*

----------


## kostaskirki

Αν γράφαμε όλοι μας τις κακοτυχιες ίσως να ήταν και περισσότερες απο τις επιτυχίες μας! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ηλία!  Απλά προχωράς και τα καλύτερα έρχονται. ....

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!! Μητσαρα.

----------


## jk21

Λιακο τιμπραντας επιτελους; μου βαλες κινητρο για να προσπαθησω να συνεχισουν με επιτυχιες !


Κωστα να τις βαζουμε ! ισως ετσι βγαζουμε στην πορεια και συμπερασματα ,για λαθη ή λογους (και ας μην ειναι λαθη ) που επηρεαζουν την αναπαραγωγη συνολικα στον τοπο  και οχι ατομικα ,καθε χρονια 

εγω μονο μια φορα περυσι εκρυψα αναπαραγωγικα νεα 

*Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2013*


και εξηγω τους λογους εκει στις τελευταιες οχτω σειρες του πρωτου ποστ .Ισως μαλιστα αν δεν ειχα προκληθει απο γνώστη *και των καλων* και των κακων εξελιξεων στην πορεια ,οτι τις αποκρυβω εσκεμμενα  , δεν θα τα ειχα κανει γνωστα  .Φετος η σταση μου εξ αρχης ειναι διαφορετικη και ειμαι ετοιμος και για επιτυχιες και αποτυχιες .Εχουμε υποχρεωση να τα παρουσιαζουμε ολα ,ετσι ωστε οταν σηκωνουμε κεφαλι μετα απο μια αποτυχια ,να δινουμε θαρρος και στα νεα παιδια να συνεχισουν μετα απο καποια δικια τους  ! 


Σε μια διαδικασια (αναπαραγωγη ) που η φετεινη χρονια μας δειχνει οτι δεν υπαρχουν εμπειροι *ουτε στα καναρινια* (και δεν μιλω για μας εδω ,αλλα για συνεχεις αποτυχιες και σε οργανωμενους ) ,η αναλυτικη παρουσιαση των κινησεων των εκτροφεων ,ειναι οτι θετικοτερο μπορουν να δωσουν σε ενα φορουμ και στο χωρο ευρυτερα  ,προς συλλογη συμπερασματων

----------


## serafeim

Το δικο μου θα το δηξεις? το ημι-ιντερμιντιο?  :Happy: 
με πιο θα βαλω τα δικα μου του χρονου? θελω ανανεωση!!  :Happy: 

Με το καλο να κλαρωσουν ολα και να βγουν κα ιτα καινουρια!!!
Οσο για εμενα αστειευομαι!!! Οταν ερθει η ωρα για τα πουλια ξερουμε πολυ καλα τι θα γινει!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αυριο θα εχω φωτο με το κανελλοκιτρινο των 6χρονων και το μικρο intermediate που εχασε το αδερφακι του .Κανει σουλατσες πια και εκτος φωλιας ....

Εγω δεν αστειευομαι   :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Υπομονη!!!

Περιμενω φωτογραφιες!!!  :Happy:

----------


## johnakos32

> Υπομονη!!!
> 
> Περιμενω φωτογραφιες!!!


Να σουν ο μόνος......

----------


## jk21

τι να σας κανω .... αιντε πρωι πρωι εβγαζα φωτο

ο μπομπιρας ξεπορτισε τελικα .ειτε εξω θα ειναι ,ειτε με τα ετεροθαλη αδερφακια του στην αλλη φωλια .Μαλλον του μαδησανε και λιγο το κεφαλι και εβαλα υλικο για νεα φωλια .




τα ετεροθαλη αδερφακια του 




η μανα τους ,το εχει ριξει σε βοσκη πανω σε  ταραξακο  .Το νερο δεν ειναι παλιο ... ειναι το γνωστο παρασκευασμα  

Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά




Μια απο τα ιδια και απο τον αρσενικο στην 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα .το ταιρι του σημερα εκανε το 4ο αυγο



η 6χρονη μανουλα ,κλωσσα τα νεα αυγα και η κορη  λιγο πιο κει ,της κανει παρεα #




κατα λαθος δεν ανεβηκε στο photobucket η φωτο με το μικρουλι (Κιτρινοπρασινο ) απο το ζευγαρι του πανω οροφου .Το μεσημερι με το καλο τωρα ....

----------


## binary

Καλή Συνέχεια κι Επιτυχία Δημήτρη!

Ο μπόμπιρας πολυ σοβαρή φάτσα βλέπω... *απίστευτα γλυκός*

Τι μανία αυτή φίλε να 'τσιμπούν' τα κεφαλάκια στα μικρά όταν θέλουν να φτιάξουν άλλη φωλιά οι γονείς...

----------


## alex1974

Το ωραιότερο θέαμα για να ξεκινάς την ημέρα σου !!!!!
Μπραβο Δημητρη , καλή συνέχεια......

----------


## kostaskirki

> Κωστα να τις βαζουμε ! ισως ετσι βγαζουμε στην πορεια και συμπερασματα ,για λαθη ή λογους (και ας μην ειναι λαθη ) που επηρεαζουν την αναπαραγωγη συνολικα στον τοπο  και οχι ατομικα ,καθε χρονια 
> 
> εγω μονο μια φορα περυσι εκρυψα αναπαραγωγικα νεα 
> 
> *Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2013*
> 
> 
> και εξηγω τους λογους εκει στις τελευταιες οχτω σειρες του πρωτου ποστ .Ισως μαλιστα αν δεν ειχα προκληθει απο γνώστη *και των καλων* και των κακων εξελιξεων στην πορεια ,οτι τις αποκρυβω εσκεμμενα  , δεν θα τα ειχα κανει γνωστα  .Φετος η σταση μου εξ αρχης ειναι διαφορετικη και ειμαι ετοιμος και για επιτυχιες και αποτυχιες .Εχουμε υποχρεωση να τα παρουσιαζουμε ολα ,ετσι ωστε οταν σηκωνουμε κεφαλι μετα απο μια αποτυχια ,να δινουμε θαρρος και στα νεα παιδια να συνεχισουν μετα απο καποια δικια τους  ! 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Δημήτρη αλλά όπως το έχετε ξανά συζήτηση εκτενώς στην ενότητα με τα ιθαγενή ,το να γράψει κανείς για τις αποτυχίες του μάλλον είναι ταμπού και δύσκολα γράφετε στα post.  Εν μέρει βέβαια ισχύει και σε μένα,  δηλαδή μου αρέσει να μοιράζομαι την επιτυχία και όχι την αποτυχία και όχι για λόγους μυστικοπαθειας . Απλά έτσι μου βγαίνει!  
Όπως και να χει βέβαια όλα δυστυχώς είναι στο πρόγραμμα είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι.  Γι αυτό καλή συνέχεια σε όλους! !

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα Δημητρη,
Νομιζω ομως οι πρωινες αυτες φωτογραφιες σου φτιαξανε το κεφι για τα καλα!!!!
Πανεμορφα και υπεροχα!!!! ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πανέμορφα!!!!!!  Αντε άντε να δούμε και το άλλο μικρούλι! 
Το ζευγάρι στην 60αρα έχει αργήσει αρκετά για φέτος..... Με το καλό και αυτό και να περάσει και η μπλε με τον παρδαλό σε επόμενη γέννα! 

* Ηλία άργησες!!!!!  Αντε από του χρόνου και εσύ!

----------


## oasis

Μπραβο ρε φιλε!!!! ωραιο θεαμα για να ξεκινας την μερα σου!

----------


## jk21

να και το κιτρινοπρασινο





το πιτσιρικι που ξεπορτισε ,ποτε στα ετεροθαλη αδερφια του ειναι (να δω την μανα τους να το ταιζει και να τρελαθω ... )  ποτε πανω στις πατηθρες 


Γιαννη στην 60αρα ηταν τα πρωτα πουλια που ειχαν κανει φωλια ,ειχαν 4 στα 4 ενσπορα μεχρι τελους και 1-2 μερες αν θυμασαι πριν ,το αφεντικο τους που ειναι ατζαμης (την ξερετε τη λεξη αυτη εδω αθηνα ή ειναι βολιωτικη; ) τα εριξε κατω ολοζωντανα και ειχαν αδικο θανατο ....

----------


## alex1974

Πανεμορφο , αυτος ο συνδιασμος χρωματων το κανει "σουπερ" !!!!

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχαμε την αφιξη του πρωτου νεοσσου για την 6χρονη μου 




το παρδαλο της γκρι πιτσιρικας και του επιβητορα του Μητσαρα  ,βγηκε στο κλαρι και οι γονεις φτιαξανε νεα φωλια





το intermediate που ειχε χασει το αδερφακι του λιγο πριν ξεπορτισουν ,βγηκε για τα καλα στο κλαρι ( παει βεβαια και στα ετεροθαλη αδερφια του που οπου να ναι πλησιαζουν να ξεπορτισουν σε λιγες μερες και κεινα ) και ποζαρει με την εταιρη θηλυκια (οχι τη μανα του )  .Η μανα του εφτιαξε ηδη νεα φωλια 



και η κιτρινη στην 60αρα κλωσσα σταθερα τα 4 αυγουλακια της

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Δημητρη,πολυ ομορφα

----------


## johnakos32

Ομορφα βρε Δημητρη και αυτο των γερων καταμαυρο !αλλα απο ποτε το πουλι του Δημητρη εγινε επιβήτορας? 
Εχεις ενα στην 60αρα .
Το γερικο ζευγαρι.
3 τα ιντερμαντιατε 2θηλυκες -1αρσενικος 
και η γκρι πιτσιρικα με τον αρσενικο του Μητσου μονογαμικος δεν ειναι αυτος?

----------


## alex1974

Το μικρό ειναι "τρέλα" , έχει στηθεί μια χαρά ανάμεσα στα αυγά για φαγητό !!!!
Μπραβο ρε Δημήτρη , με το καλό και τα αλλά . Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη βάλε την 1η φώτο στο διαγωνισμό.

Να σου ζήσουν.

*βλέπω ότι δεν έχεις πλέγμα στο πάτωμα των κλουβιών.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη πρεπει να σου βρω ενα βιντεακι του Μητσου να τον δεις τι εκανε περυσι .... δεν μιλαω για φετος .Εγω ειμαι ηθικων αρχων ... μεχρι δυο γυναικες  :: 

Γιαννη (ο δευτερος ) ναι δεν ειχα βαλει στην κατασκευη πατο .Κακη επιλογη τοτε , που ομως λογω του pellet και του αριθμου πουλιων που βαζω σε καθε οροφο ,δεν μου δημιουργησε προβληματα μολυνσεων 

στο διαγωνισμο ,θα δουμε τι θα βαλω .... λεω να περιμενω να βαλω κατι να ματιαζεται καλα καλα !  :winky:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Δημητρη ολα πανεμορφα....

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη Γιώργο με λένε,  ::

----------


## johnakos32

> Δημήτρη Γιώργο με λένε,


Οχι σε λενε Γιαννη τωρα .....  :trash: 

Δημητρη το βιντεο το εχει δει πολλες φορες με τον τιτλο ναξιωτικο τιμπραντο !
Καλος ο μαγκας αλλα στην επομενη θελω παραπανω ενσπορα αλλιως θα παει πισω Ναξο να παρει λιγο τα πανω του !

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ συγνωμη  ! παρασυρθηκα απο το ... john στην καταληξη του user name !

Γιαννη ο αρσενικος τη δουλεια του την εκανε ... 2 στα 2 ειχε .στο ποστ 213 ειχα αναφερει που ειχε πεθανει το ενα μικρουλι 

αλλο βεβαια επιβητορας και αλλο καρπερος !

----------


## johnakos32

Nαι αυγα απο εδω αυγο απο εκει πουλια απο εδω πουλια απο εκει δεν ξερω τι εχει ο καθενας μας τα μπερδευω ! Ειχα ξεχασει οτι ειχε μονο δυο αυγα....
Τελος παντων την υγεια τους να εχουν !

----------


## geo_ilion

ομορφιες δημητρη καλως τα δεχτηκες τα μικρουλια σου

----------


## jk21

σημερα ηρθε και ο δευτερος νεοσσος στο 6χρονο ζευγαρι

----------


## jk21

α ειχαμε και αλλη εξελιξη που την ξεχασα ....

σημερα η γκρι πιτσιρικα εκανε το ... δευτερο αυγο .Ναι καλα ακουσατε .βλεπω ενα αυγο μεσα στη φωλια και τον νεοσσο που εχει ξεπορτισει ,εντος της 

παω να βγαλω το αυγο και να βαλω πλαστικο για καλο και κακο ,μεχρι να κατσει μονιμα η θηλυκια και εκει που παω να στρωσω και λιγο καλυτερα την φωλια (γιατι ειδα οτι ειχε βαλει υλικο αρκετο οχι πολυ πατημενο ,απο τυχη και μονο δεν σπαω καποιο αυγο που βρηκα λιγο πιο κατω απο το τελευταιο στρωμα βαμβακιου ....

για να δουμε αυτη τη φορα .... θα κανει πανω απο 2 ;

----------


## johnakos32

> α ειχαμε και αλλη εξελιξη που την ξεχασα ....
> 
> σημερα η γκρι πιτσιρικα εκανε το ... δευτερο αυγο .


 :: 
αντε αντε !

----------


## mparoyfas

έτσι ντε πάμε φουλ !!!

----------


## jk21

> σημερα ηρθε και ο δευτερος νεοσσος στο 6χρονο ζευγαρι

----------


## HarrisC

Oμορφιες.Αυτα μ αρεσουν!!

----------


## panos70

Αν βγαλεις κρι  ενα  θελω κι εγω ,και αν πεις ναι θα κατεβω να το παρω

----------


## jk21

φετος την γκαντεμια και τη βλακεια την γυρισα πανω στα καναρινια μου φαινεται ....

δυο μερες τωρα φυσα τρελος αερας στην αθηνα και ελεγα την εβγαλα καθαρη .... αλλου το φοβουμουνα (στις κλουβες ) αλλα το επαθα ...

χθες εβαλα δυο αυγουλακια απο την γκρι πιτσιρικα  , σε μια πλαστικη θηκη με βαμβακι και τα αφησα στην αποθηκουλα που εχω στην ταρατσα .Παω σημερα και βρισκω το ενα με βαμβακι κολλημενο σπασμενο κατω και το μονο του επισης σπασμενο .... Οταν ανοιξα χτες στο σουρουπο  για να βολεψω την αυγοτροφη στο ψυγειακι που εχω εκει ,εκανε προφανως ρευμα ο αερας και τα πεταξε κατω .Λεω χτες γιατι φαινοταν οτι δεν ειχαν πεσει εκεινη τη στιγμη .... 

η γκρι εκανε και αλλο αυγουλακι ,για πρωτη φορα πανω απο 2 αλλα με το αφεντικο που χει ,παλι δεν θα εχει αρκετα παιδακια

----------


## kostaskirki

Είμαστε όλοι για γέλια και για κλάματα φέτος :: 
Απλά Δημήτρη εσύ τα γράφεις συνέχεια και γι αυτό φαίνονται περισσότερα! 
Συνεχίζουμε. ....

----------


## Gardelius

Προχωράμε δυναμικά !!!

Υπάρχει χρόνος !!! τα είπαμε και σε άλλο θέμα εμείς Δημήτρη !

----------


## jk21

και θα συνεχισω να τα γραφω ,οσο τα κανω !

----------


## jk21

και στην ουσια το δικο μου μερτικο στο γεγονος ,ειναι οτι δεν τα εβαλα στο ειδικο κουτι που εχω ,αλλα σε ενα πιο ελαφτυ πλαστικο μπολακι ,το οποιο ειχα στη ραφιερα ,ακριβως δεξια μολις ανοιγει η πορτα .Ειχα σκοπο σημερα οταν θα εβλεπα τη θηλυκια να καθεται μονιμα (3ημερα ) να τα επιστρεψω .....

----------


## johnakos32

Δημητρη δεν τρεχει τιποτα και ενα αρκετο ειναι , ειτε μεγαλωσει 5 ειτε ενα την ιδια ευχαριστησει θα εχουν . Μην σου πω και καλυτερα διοτι ουτε θα κουραστουν.Λιγα και καλα.
Εμενα αυτος ο αερας τον Οκτώβρη μου χε στοιχησει πουλακι ,δεν εισαι ο μονος που σπας αυγα και εγω εσπασα δυο (ενα ενσπορο και ενα ασπορο)

Συνεχιζουμε !

* μπλε χ κιτρινο ξερεις τι πουλακια δινουν ε?σε χρωμα εννοω.

----------


## panos70

> *kostaskirki* 
>                  Είμαστε όλοι για γέλια και για κλάματα φέτος
> Απλά Δημήτρη εσύ τα γράφεις συνέχεια και γι αυτό φαίνονται περισσότερα! 
> Συνεχίζουμε. ....


  εγω απο 4 ζευγαρια 15 μικρα και απο 3 γεννες τα 3 ζευγαρια, μονο το τεταρτο 1 γεννα γιατι το εβαλα απροοπτα και εχει 3 μικρα και δεν θα το βαλω να παει για αλλη γιατι δεν θελω να το ζορισω σε λιγο που θα πιασουν οι ζεστες    και μου ψοφησαν  και 4 που ηταν  2 μηνων ,αυτα για τα τιμπραντο,για τα μωσαικα  ενα ζευγαρι με δυο γεννες και θα το σταματησω, την πρωτη εβγαλε δυο και τα μεγαλωσε  και τη δευτερη 3 και αυτα ειναι 18-19 ημερων και μπαινοβγαινουν  στη φωλια,οποτε οτι καναμε καναμε για φετος και τα περισσοτερα πανε σε φιλους  :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν και εχουν συμβει πιο τραγικα πραγματα φετος σε δικους μου ανθρωπους (ξερετε πια , ολοι ποια δυο παιδια εννοω ... ) ακομα και 2 εν δυναμει ζωουλες (δεν μπορουσα να ξεχωρισω και αν ειχαν σπορο ετσι ομελετα που ηταν ) καλα ηταν να την γλυτωνανε .Σιγουρα βεβαια δεν με εχει επηρεασει οσο τα 4 που ειχα σπασει της κιτρινης ,που εκει ηταν ξεκαθαρα δικια μου βλακεια .Εδω μαλλον περισσοτερο γκαντεμια ,γιατι δεν περιμενα ποτε οτι θα συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο ,οπως συνεβη .Αν δεν το ειχα δει με τα ματια μου ,ισως και αυριο ετσι να τα τοποθετουσα .

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη ασε την γκαντεμια ησυχη!!! 
Δυνατος ανθρωπος εισαι και ξερεις πως να το χειριστεις... η καναρα σιγουρα ξερει πολυ καλα τι αφεντικο εχει και για πιο λογο κανει τοσα μικρα!!!
Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## johnakos32

O λεγομενος επιβήτορας απο Ναξο.

Δεν θα εχεις δυο 52 θα χεις ...απλα ειναι μεχρι να παρουν μπρος....ή μεχρι να παρεις καναν παππαγαλο.... :Jumping0046:

----------


## mitsman

αχ παναγια μου.......... δεν παμε καλα καθολου φετος!!!!!! μας εχει φαει ηηηηηηη...................... ατυχια!
Υγεια και δυναμη να μας δινει ο θεος... δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω..... εχω βαρεθει και εχω κουραστει με ολα αυτα!
Την μια χρονια οταν τα ειχα τα πουλια εξω φυσηξε 14 μποφορ στη Ναξο και βροχη, αμαξια πηγαν στην θαλασσα για να φανταστειτε.... ειχα απωλειες σε πουλια!
την επομενη ηρθε κουκουβαγια και μου ετρωγε τα πουλια, μετα ηρθαν και μου εκλεψαν 17 τιμπραντο, φετος πηρε φωτια το εκτροφειο..... τρεμω για του χρονου......

----------


## kostaskirki

Σίγουρα μετά από όλα αυτά γίνεσαι πιο δυνατός!!
Και ειδικά στην περίπτωση σου νομιζω πως ισχύει 100%!!

----------


## makis97

Το έχουμε το μάτι εκει. Δεν φέρνεις  κανέναν παπά;  ::  (για την Νάξο) 
Ατυχίες νομιζω όλοι έχουμε...

----------


## jk21

να πω επιτελους και τα δικα μου νεα ,γιατι με διαφορα επειγοντα ασθενειων ,ξεχαστηκα σημερα 

η καναρα που σπασανε τα δυο πρωτα αυγα της ,εκανε σημερα το 4ο και νομιζω δεν πρεπει να ειναι το τελευταιο της(απο το χρωμα του ) .Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι ειμαι πια σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει προβλημα στα ορμονικα της ,που ειχε στην πρωτη γεννα μονο 2 αυγα 

η κιτρινη πανω συνεχιζει το κλωσσημα 

η 6χρονη μεγαλωνει τα δυο μικρουλια μεσα στη φωλια και ο μπαμπας την καννελιτσα 

στον κατω οροφο ειχαμε το πρωτο αυγουλακι της πρασινης και τα μικρα της γκρι ειναι οπου να ναι να βγουνε απο τη φωλια (ειναι λευκα με γκριζο και τα δυο ) ,ενω το ετεροθαλες αδερφακι τους ,μεγαλωνει κανοντας βολτες στην κλουβα ,αλλα και επισκεψεις σε αυτα

----------


## Steliosan

Οποτε ολα καλα λοιπον. :Jumping0046:

----------


## Θοδωρής

H χειροτερη χρονια που μου εχει ερθει η φετινη.
Εχω χορτασει να πεταω νεοσους.
Ακολουθησα μια προετοιμασια των ζευγαριων απο τον Σεπτεμβρη με συγκεκριμενα ποσοστα σπορων,
με σουπερ σπεσιαλ αυγοτροφη (με φρεσκο αυγο, σπιρουλινα, μαγια μπυρας, λεκιθινη, βοτανα ,ριζαλευρο,βρωμη,  και ενα σορο αλλα
εξτρα μεσα), φρουτα λαχανικα και το μονο που κανω ειναι να πεταω νεοσους και ασπορα αυγα (ακολουθησα και προετιμμασια για
ενίσχυση γονιμότητας), πολιβιταμινες στο νερο, κά
Αν απο Σεπτεμβρη συνεχεισω το χομπι θα κανω μεταβολη 360 μοιρες σε ολα, τροφη και αυγοτροφη γιατι απ οτι καταλαβαινω
οσο ποιο πολλα τους παρεχεις τοσο ποιο πολλα αρνητικά αποτελεσματα εχεις (εγω τουλαχιστον)(σε καναρινια και καρδερινες).
Εχω φιλους που ταιζουν τα πουλια ενα ετοιμο μιγμα και με μπισκοτο και με ρουπσεν για ολο το χρονο και δινουν ετοιμη χυμα αυγοτροφη, ουτε
πολυβιταμινες, ουτε χορτα ουτε τιποτα και καθε χρονια οι απολιες τους μετροντε στα δακτυλα του ενος χεριου.
Απο τα 4 ζευγαρια απο τρεις γεννες το καθενα εχω μεχρι στιγμης 4 πουλακια!!!(ψωφαγαν ολα και ειχαν πολα ασπορα αυγα).
Οποτε οι πολυτελειες και τα πολλα εξοδα κομενα απο το καλοκαιρι και μετα (δοκιμασα τα καλυτερα καιρος να δοκιμασω και τα χειροτερα)

----------


## johnakos32

Επειδη ο καιρος κανει τα παιχνιδια του πρεπει να χαλαμε την ζωη των πουλιων?
Ας δίνουμε λοιπον μονο ρουψεν με μπισκοτο , λιγο κιτρινο νιζεροπραγμα , αυγο και νερο με χλωριδα να δουμε τα 5/5...

Και εγω βλεπω καρδερινες σε κραχτοκλουβα 15 χρονων με καναρινοτροφη και αυγο , να το κανω ?

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του και αλλος τα ριχνει στον καιρο ,αλλος στις τροφες ,αλλα σε οτι αλλο ...

Για να σου πεθαινουν νεοσσοι εκτος απο ασπορα ,μαλλον εχει μπει μικροβιο στην εκτροφη σου .Αν την αυγοτροφη σου την ετοιμαζεις σωστα ,να ψαξεις το προβλημα ειτε στο μιγμα σπορων ,ειτε στα νεα πουλια που εφερες φετος στο κοπαδι σου .Ολα τα νεα πουλια καθε ειδους 

επειδη ξερω επισης οτι ο αδερφος σου (το ειχες αναφερει καποια στιγμη ) ειναι σε συλλογο ,ρωτα πως τα πανε και οι οργανωμενοι ειτε δινουν ειτε δεν δινουν ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και ρουπσεν

----------


## kostaskirki

Θοδωρη μην απογοητευεσαι! Εχεις και εσυ τα δικια αλλα....
Οσο καλυτερη διατροφη ,τοσο πιο δυνατα και υγιει πουλια! Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο! Απο εκει και επειτα παιζουν ρολο πολλα! Περσυ ειχα τρελλα ποσοστα θνησιμοτητας και δεν ηξερα την αιτια! Την μια το εριχνα σε διατροφη, την αλλη σε αρρωστιες, μετα στο νερο κλπ κλπ!
Χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα απο περσυ διατροφικα τα ποσοστα μου φετος ειναι αριστα! Για μενα η αιτια ειναι η σταθερη σχεδον υγρασια με χρηση αφυγραντηρα στο 60%! 
Καποια μικρα πραγματα κανουν την διαφορα! Θα συμφωνησω παντως πως σε ορισμενους μονο με κεχρι αντε και λιγο μαρουλι ,την κουτσουλια μεχρι το ταβανι τα πουλια δειχνουν υγιει και με αριστες αναπαραγωγικες περιοδους! Καποια πραγματα ομως ειναι απλα ανεξηγητα! ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Επειδη ο καιρος κανει τα παιχνιδια του πρεπει να χαλαμε την ζωη των πουλιων?
> Ας δίνουμε λοιπον μονο ρουψεν με μπισκοτο , λιγο κιτρινο νιζεροπραγμα , αυγο και νερο με χλωριδα να δουμε τα 5/5...
> 
> Και εγω βλεπω καρδερινες σε κραχτοκλουβα 15 χρονων με καναρινοτροφη και αυγο , να το κανω ?


Δεν ειπα τι να κανετε εσεις ειπα τι σκεφτομαι να κανω εγω!
Ο καθενας στο εκτρωφειο του κανει οτι νομιζει αυτος οτι ειναι σωστο, αν θες να δωσεις μπισκοτο, ρουπσεν και κιτριο νιζεροπραμα
μην περιμενεις οτι θα βγει κανενας σε κανενα φορουμ να σε καταδικασει, γνωμες λεμε και αποψεις ανταλαζουμε, το τι κανει ο καθενας 
και τι παρουσιαζει ειναι δικαιομα του.
Και ενα τελευταιο κατα ποσο εχω χαλασει εγω την ζωη των πουλιων μου ή την εχω ευημερήσει επετρεψε μου να το ξερω μονο εγω

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Θοδωρη ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του και αλλος τα ριχνει στον καιρο ,αλλος στις τροφες ,αλλα σε οτι αλλο ...
> 
> Για να σου πεθαινουν νεοσσοι εκτος απο ασπορα ,μαλλον εχει μπει μικροβιο στην εκτροφη σου .Αν την αυγοτροφη σου την ετοιμαζεις σωστα ,να ψαξεις το προβλημα ειτε στο μιγμα σπορων ,ειτε στα νεα πουλια που εφερες φετος στο κοπαδι σου .Ολα τα νεα πουλια καθε ειδους 
> 
> επειδη ξερω επισης οτι ο αδερφος σου (το ειχες αναφερει καποια στιγμη ) ειναι σε συλλογο ,ρωτα πως τα πανε και οι οργανωμενοι ειτε δινουν ειτε δεν δινουν ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και ρουπσεν


Δημητρη κοιταω τι παρεχω εγω στα πουλια μου και τι αποτελεσματα εχω εγω.
Δεν τα ριχνω σε συγκεκριμενα πραγματα (τροφες και αλλα) αλλα οτι τους παρεχω οτι καλυτερο μπορω και αντεχει η τσεπη μου
και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι μονο απογοητευτικά.
Θα ακολουθησω λιγα και καλα και οτι γινει εγινε.
Απλα εγραψα για να σας πω και εγω τα εκτροφικα μου αποτελεσματα για φέτος

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη σε καταλαβαινω πληρως και εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να σκεφτεσαι ετσι .Αυτο ομως που μπορω να σου προσφερω ,ειναι την προτροπη για λιγοτερο εν θερμω σκεψη ,ειτε αμεσα ,ειτε στην πορεια 

Περα απο οτι αλλο μπορει να δεις και να μετρησεις στην πορεια ,η συμβουλη μου ειναι πραγματι να δοκιμασεις χωρις να προσπαθεις για το εξεζητημενο ,αλλα να μην  περασεις στο αντιθετο .Ολα με μετρο 

Σου ανεφερα και οχι τυχαια ,να μαθεις τι γινεται σε εκτροφεις συλλογων που δινουν και τροφη χωρις ρουψεν και μπισκοτα ,οπως εσυ δεν εδωσες τετοια  φετος ,αλλα και σε αυτους που δινουν ,αν οχι με μπισκοτα ,εστω με ρουψεν .Θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι μια ιδιαιτερη χρονια και δεν το λεω ετσι στον αερα αλλα γιατι αυτο εχουν διασταυρωμενα ακουσει και απο αυτους τους χωρους .Το τι φταιει;  για  τα νεκρα εντος αυγων ,πολυ πιθανον ο καιρος .Για αυτα που πεθαινουν μετα ,δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος .Δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι θηλυκα παρατανε νεοσσους αταιστους γιατι τις πειραξε ο καιρος .Ειδικα αν το κανουν σε καποιους και σε καποιους οχι .Για τα αβατευτα ισως φταιει και παλι ο καιρος αν τα πουλια δεν πυρωνουν .Για τα ασπορα αν εχει προηγηθει βατεμα ,δεν φταιει ο καιρος .Ειτε μαζικη ορμονικη μεταβολη ελλειψης τεστοστερονης στα αρσενικα ή επηρεασμος της γονιμοτητας απο μυκοτοξινες .Εκει ας το ψαξουμε και δεν νομιζω να κανει το μεγαλυτερο μερος των εκτροφεων συνταγες αυγοτροφης στο σπιτι ,για να φταινε αυτες .... 

αν τα σπορια μενουν τα μισα στην επιφανεια του νερου και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλο ... δεν φταινε που δεν εχουν μεσα τους τα μιγματα ρουψεν

----------


## kostas13

με το καλο ολα κ να κλαρωσουν οσα βγουν απο δω κ περα

----------


## jk21

εχω λιγες μερες να σας πω νεα ... ειναι γιατι περιμενα τα μικρα να ξεμυτισουν απο τις φωλιες ,για να δουμε ομορφες φωτο τους !

η κανελλι  εχει πια μεγαλωσει !




ειναι σταθερα στον ιδιο χωρο με τους γονεις ,τρωει μονη της και δεν ενοχλει στο μεγαλωμα των αδερφιων της τη μαμα στη φωλια  ,ειτε τωρα ειτε οταν ακομα ηταν αυγα 


Να τα μικρουλια μας ! εχουν φαει οπως βλεπετε και κοκκινη πιπεριτσα ! (η κουτσουλια ειναι προχθεσινη αρα την φαγανε χωρις κανενα προβλημα ,ακομα πιο μικρα )






το μικρο intermediate της πρασινης , κυκλοφορα ανετο μεσα στον κατω οροφο της 90αρας  (με μαδημενο απο τη μαμα κεφαλακι ,πριν ακομα βγει απο τη φωλια ) 



ενω τα ετεροθαλη αδερφακια ,σημερα ξεπορτισανε (αν και μια χαρα ,θα ελεγα ηταν διστακτικα και την ειχαν καταβρει να τα ταιζει εντος φωλιας η μαμα τους )


Μαλλον αρσενικο





και μαλλον κοπελιτσα .... θα δειξει το μελλον .....







και να απο την πανω κλουβα το παιδι της πιτσιρικας γκρι και του επιβητορα 






Δυο απο ολα αυτα και με σιγουρο (καλα να ναι ... ) το τελευταιο ,ειναι αυτα που θα κρατησω για του χρονου 


Η κιτρινη στην 60αρα σε 2-3 μερες αν θυμαμαι καλα ,περιμενει να ξεκινησουν να βγαινουν τα μικρα απο τα 4 αυγα που κλωσσα (δεν εχω κανει ωοσκοπηση )

ενω κλωσσα πια 2 απο τα 4 αυγα που εκανε και η γκρι πιτσιρικα (τα αλλα τα εσπασε μαλλον ο αερας οπως ειπαμε .... ) 

η πρασινη intermediate κλωσσα πια 4 αυγουλακια (εχει 1-2 μερες που εκανε το 4ο μου φαινεται .... φετος ειπα να μην σημειωνω τιποτα ... να μην θυμαμαι τιποτα .... χαλαρα .... ) 

ενω η γκρι 2χρονη σημερα ειδε τα μικρα της να βγαινουν απο τη φωλια ,την οποια καθαρισα και ξαναβαλα


* οπως βλεπετε στα τοιχωματα ,η πιπερια η κοκκινη εχει μεγαλο σουξε !

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα όλα !!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Σκοτώνεις......

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πανεμορφα, να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Μητσαρα μου.

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## HarrisC

πολυ ομορφα,καθενα με το στυλακι του

----------


## kostaskirki

Ολα τα λεφτά είναι τα άσπρα παρδαλα!! Πολυ μου αρέσουν!  Καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη!

----------


## alex1974

Ολος ο "κοπος" και οι στεναχωριες εξαφανιζονται μεσα απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες , πολυ ομορφα ολα !
Μπραβο σου Δημητρη

Υ.Γ. Δημητρη να εχεις στο....."βαθος" του μυαλου σου οτι στην εκτροφη σου θα ερθει καποια στιγμη και ενα γκλοστερακι !!!!
Εξαλλου εσυ με "βοηθησες" στο σωστο δρομο για την αγαπη μου  ( γκλοστερ ).....
Το εχω ταξει στον.....εαυτο μου ( χαχαχαχα ) !!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου δημητρη πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα σου να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mitsman

Μάτι να μην τα πιασει.... φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!!!!






 :winky:  :winky:  :winky:  :winky:  :winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## binary

Τέτοια Χρώματα και 'Φάτσες' Φίλε είναι *Απίθανα*!

Καλή Συνέχεια!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη, να τα χαίρεσαι, πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια και πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## johnakos32

> Μάτι να μην τα πιασει.... φτου φτου σκόρδα!!!!!!


Δεν είναι και εύκολο αυτό που ζητάς... Αντε το πουλί σου κοίτα τι καρπούς έδωσε! \

----------


## Steliosan

Σουπερ ειναι να τα χαιρεσαι ολα.

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν ξερω απο σκορδα ! για το << ματι >> απεναντι εχω για ολους τον καλο λογισμο και  αυτο  (και μονο αυτο ) 





Μητσαρα να το  χαιρομαστε ! μαζι με τον πατερα του (αν θα ειναι αρσενικο ) ,θα πηγαινουν κοντρα τον γερο μου και τον interclassico μου ! αν ειναι θηλυκο ,αρσενικο θα κρατησω καποιο intermediate απο τα 3 του κατω οροφου

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο παρα πολυ ομορφα........

----------


## VasilisM

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη.Κουκλακια είναι!

----------


## jk21

Συμπληρωματικα γιατι το ξεχασα 

εκανα ελεγχο και στο τριτο αυγο της 6χρονης που δεν ανοιξε .Ηταν και το τριτο ενσπορο  , νεοσσος στα 3/4 του χωρου του αυγου .....

----------


## Steliosan

Αντε με το καλο και αυτο.

----------


## jk21

> ......   που δεν ανοιξε .*Ηταν* και το τριτο ενσπορο  , νεοσσος στα 3/4 του χωρου του αυγου .....


    αυτο δεν ηταν τοσο τυχερο   :Happy:

----------


## mparoyfas

Δημήτρη υπέροχα ολα μπράβο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

φοβερα ολα τους Δημητρη! το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο.. να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησουν  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωνουμε !

----------


## ninos

> μεγαλωνουμε !


Το πίσω (αρσενικό) με την άσπρη ράχη είναι για μένα ;;;   :Jumping0046:

----------


## binary

Χαίρομαι Δημήτρη για τα Όμορφα Προσωπάκια τους! Να σου Ζήσουν! Πάντα Επιτυχίες!

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν μπορώ να τα κοιτάω... Ήμαρτον πια.....  :winky:

----------


## HarrisC

Φανταστικα.Αυτο με το ασπρο "καπελλο" ειναι φατσουλα

----------


## NIKOSP

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη!!! Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!!

----------


## jk21

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι 3 με λευκο παραγοντα (καλα να ναι αυτα που υπαρχουν και τα αλλα που πιστευω θα ερθουν απο την μια ,αν οχι και τις δυο γκριζες ) ,θα πανε σε Γιουρκα ,Στελιο και μενα .Το ποια θα δω στην πορεια αναλογα με το φυλο τους και αν βγουν και αλλα εχω και καπου αλλου στο μυαλο μου 

Σημερα ηρθε και το πρωτο μικρουλι της κιτρινοπρασινης στην 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα !

----------


## johnakos32

Ιντερμεντια θα κρατήσεις τελικά ?
Φεύγεις από τον δρόμο τον σωστό... 
Αντε και πολύ μας ανησύχησε το μικρό...

----------


## jk21

Ειναι στο προγραμμα μου ,να κρατησω το κιτρινοπρασινο παιδι του αρσενικου του Δημητρη  (classico )  και ενα απο τον κατω οροφο μαλλον γκρι ,αλλα οχι σιγουρα .Μπορει να κρατησω και απο την πρασινη μανα .Θα δω στην πορεια 

αναλογα με το φυλο του κιτρινοπρασινου classico ,θα εξαρτηθει τι θα κρατησω απο intermediate 

o σωστος δρομος στα τιμπραντο ,ειναι ο interclassico αλλα για λογους ειτε  εγωιστικους ,ειτε περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιττα ,οι οπαδοι των classico και των intermediate δεν θελουν να το παραδεχθουν   :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Fojk με τι θα κρίνονται τα πουλιά... 
Σοβαρά θα φτιάξεις κοπάδι μόνο ιντερκλασικο ?
Το κιτριπρασινο είναι αρσενικό!  Οπότε κράτα αυτό με το πολύ λευκό που είναι θηλυκό βασικά και το άλλο με το λίγο λευκό θηλυκό το κάνω... 
Μωρέ μήπως τα ιντερκλασικο κάνουν καλό ζευγάρι με τις καρδερίνες και τα θες για παραγωγή μουλων ?

----------


## jk21

ενα ενα με τη σειρα .....

τα πουλια θα τα κρινει το γνωστο ψωνιο , ξερολας , θεωρητικοκριτης jk   :Jumping0046: 

σιγουρα θα μπλεξω γραμμες  και αναλογα το αποτελεσμα θα δω 

αυτο που ειναι σιγουρο ,οτι οσο ζουν τα γεροντια μου ,αυτα θα ειναι μαζι και θα βγαζουν μονο classico

αυτο που ειναι ακομα πιο σιγουρο ,οτι πρωτα θα αλλαξω φυλο και κυριως ομαδα και μετα θα κανω προσπαθεια για μουλους .... δηλαδη ουτε στην αλλη ζωη

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Μητσαρα μου. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε και το δευτερο μικρουλι στην παρδαλη της 60αρας ζευγαρωστρας 

ολα τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα και θα ελεγα αρκετα γρηγορα και τα δυο μικρα της 6χρονης !

η γκρι στον κατω οροφο ,εχει ετοιμη φωλια ,αλλα δεν ειδα ουτε σημερα αυγουλακι  .Διαβιουν ομως μια χαρα με τον << σουλτανο >> και την εταιρη κοπελια του χαρεμιου του ,αλλα και τα 3 συνολικα μικρα τους .Ετσι κι αλλιως η αλλη κλωσσαει πια 4 αυγουλακια

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το τριτο μικρουλι μας σημερα και ειναι και ανοιχτοχρωμο !!! (χθες νομιζω δεν ειχα ανοιχτοχρωμο ) .Το αυγο απο το χρωμα του δειχνει οτι ειναι το τελευταιο που ειχε βγει ,οποτε ελπιζω και για 4ο




τα αλλα μικρουλια ... μεγαλωνουν (αυτη ειναι χθεσινη  φωτο )

----------


## johnakos32

Αν δεν έχει μοβ ματιά βάλε του ένα δαχτυλίδι την πέμπτη... 
 Φέτος δεν μας λες τα σκορ με τις ωοσκοπησεις αντε κάνε καμιά :winky:

----------


## jk21

Ποιες ωοσκοπησεις ; για να σου πω ,πρεπει να κανω ....

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτό λέω και εγώ κάνε τι το φοβάσαι!!!!! Ότι είχε γίνει δε εφταιγες εσύ!

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει λογος να κανω .οτι βγουνε .... φετος ειπαμε : χαλαρα !

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη!!! Πολύ καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το 4ο μικρουλι στο ζευγαρι της 60αρας .Χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα γιατι τα καημενα ειχαν και στην πρωτη γεννα που ειχαν κανει 4 μικρουλια που δεν προλαβανε να γεννηθουνε και να τα χαρουνε ,οταν εσπασα τα αυγα μια μερα σχεδον πριν ....

η γκρι διχρονη στο κατω οροφο ,εκανε το 1ο της αυγο και ξεκινησε ακομα μια γεννα

----------


## johnakos32

Μπράβο μπράβο! 
Σκουρακι το τέταρτο ?
*θύμισε μου πόσο καιρό έκανε από τα σπασμένα αυγά να περάσει σε επόμενη γέννα ?

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη ειναι και αυτο ανοιχτοχρωμο οπως το χθεσινο 

ειχε κανει αμεσως μετα και μια γεννα με νεκρους νεοσσους εντος αυγου και μετα καθυστερησε λιγο και συνεχισε με την παρουσα

* εγω βεβαια ενοχες ειχα για την ... σπασμενη γεννα

----------


## johnakos32

Να μην έχεις γιατί θα έχω και γω για το κάρο αυγά που έσπασα,  πάνε αυτά πέρασαν δεν γυρίζουν πίσω... 
Της μπλε χ επίβιτορ πότε σκάνε ?

----------


## jk21

17 ειχε κανει το 4ο αυγο (τα δυο αν θυμασαι τα πηρε ο αερας με το μπωλακι που τα φυλαγα ) ,οποτε σε λιγες μερες ,ερχονται και αυτα

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο στο κλαδι !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

πανε 13 μερες σημερα συμπληρωμενες απο το 4ο αυγο της γκρι πιτσιρικας και δεν βγηκε μεχρι αυτη τη στιγμη νεοσσος .... 

χθες τα ειχα κοιταξει και ειχανε σιγουρα νεοσσους μεσα τους (δεν ευνοουσε ο φωτισμος για να δω αν υπηρχαν φλεβες και δειχνανε ζωντανα ) ,αν και ο αεροθαλαμος στην φαρδια μυτη του αυγου ,ηταν ακομα ορατος  . Τα δυο πρωτα αν θυμαστε ,ειχαν σπασει οταν παρασυρθηκε το κουτακι που τα ειχα ,μαλλον απο τον ανεμο 


σημερα συμπληρωνονται και 13 μερες απο το 1ο αυγο της πρασινης στον κατω οροφο ,αλλα δεν ειχε κατσει εξαρχης στα αυγα εκεινη 



τα μικρα στην 60αρα μεγαλωνουν (ειναι πανω κατω 6 ημερων ,δεν ειχαν βγει ολα μαζι )

και τα 2 μικρα της 6χρονης ειναι πια 15 και 16 ημερων 

η γκρι στον κατω οροφο εχει κανει 4 αυγα και μαλλον δεν θα κανει αλλο (σημερα αν ηταν θα εκανε το 5ο ) αν και δεν μου φαινεται καποιο με διαφορετικο γαλαζιο απο τα αλλα

----------


## alex1974

Δημήτρη φέτος σε ποσοστό 80% τα μικρά μου έβγαιναν την 14 ημέρα και ας καθόταν η θυληκια συνέχεια απο την πρώτη ημέρα !
Τι να πω , αυτές οι "γυναίκες" έχουν σκοπό να μας ταλαιπωρούν μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή......
Πιστευω ότι το πρωί θα έχεις γεννητουρια !!!,

----------


## jk21

Mακαρι αλλα ειμαι απαισιοδοξος .Μονο η επιμονη της να μην σηκωνεται απο τη φωλια με κανει λιγο να ελπιζω

----------


## johnakos32

Υπομονή υπαρχουν και χειρότερα,  αν αύριο δεν έχουν βγει πάρε τα κάτω να κάνεις ωοσκοπηση κανονική. Δώσε της να κάνει και μπάνιο... 
Καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχα την πρωτη αφιξη στην πρασινη intermediate του κατω οροφου




τα 4 μικρουλια στην 60αρα ,μεγαλωνουν γοργα !






τα μικρα των 6χρονων μεταφερθηκαν σε αλλη φωλιτσα διπλα (το ενα ξεπορτισε για λιγο αλλα το εβαλα μεσα ) και αφησα την αλλη καθαρη ,γιατι ειδα τη θηλυκια να εχοχλει λιγο τα πουπουλα στο κεφαλακι τους 




το πρωτο  intermediate της πρασινης 




του ειχε μαδησει στην αρχη το κεφαλακι ,οταν ηθελε να κανει φωλια (πριν βγει αυτο εκτος )  αλλα σιγα σιγα μεγαλωνει 


τα δυο ημιαιμα intermediate (αλλα και η μανα αν θυμαμαι εχει απο τον ενα γονιο αιμα intermediate ) .Ολα ειναι ακομα στην 90αρα μαζι με τους γονεις και δεν δημιουργουνε κανενα προβλημα 






η γκρι μανα τους κλωσσα τα 4 αυγα της .

Δυστυχως η πιτσιρικα γκρι που ειχα σπασει (ο αερας ) τα 2 πρωτα αυγα ,δεν ειδε τα αλλα δυο να εκκολαπτονται .Τα ανοιξα σημερα και ειχαν νεοσσους καπου στην μεση της αναπτυξης .Υποπτευομαι οτι επαιξε ρολο ,το οτι καποια μερα καπου εκει ,ειχα βρει να τα κλωσσα σε γυμνη βαση της πλαστικης εξωτερικης φωλιας (απο κατω ειχε τα πλαινα ανοιγματα που παιρνει αερα ) γιατι η φωλια φτιαγμενη μονο απο βαμβακι ,ειχε γλυστρισει μπροστα ,μαλλον απο ωθηση που της ειχε δωσει .Τα ειχα βρει γυρνωντας απο τη δουλεια και δεν ξερω ποσες ωρες ηταν ετσι .Την προηγουμενη ηταν οκ παντως .Αυτη βεβαια ηταν πανω τους και απο κατω ειχαν κενο

----------


## VasilisM

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!!!!Τέλεια όλα είναι!!!!

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη τοσο πανεμορφα βγηκαν τα ιντερμεντιο ,φτου φτου ,ειναι τελεια

----------


## ninos

Παρά πολύ όμορφα !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσουν Μητσάρα !!! 

Είναι κουκλιά !!!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Kαλως τα δεχτηκες Δημητρη, υπεροχα ολα!!!

----------


## Steliosan

Σουπερ ειναι πολυ ωραια,με το καλο να ακουσεις και το τραγουδι τους.

----------


## gpapjohn

όλα πολύ όμορφα Δημήτρη, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα ολα τους

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ωραια ολα, ειδικα τα ασπρογκρι απο ομορφια ξεχωριζουν  αν κι η φωνη μετραει στη ρατσα μας(οπως ειχε πει κι ο Χρηστος στην Ισπανια απο 650 πουλια πουλια το 2,5-3% ηταν ασπρα-ασπρογκρι καμια 20ρια πουλια δηλαδη αρα πολλοι εκτροφεις δεν το χουν το χρωμα αυτο στο κοπαδι λογικα απο ελιπογη αφου δυσκολο δεν ειναι)

//γιατι δε βγαζεις το νημα+βαμβακι να ναι ανετα τα 4 μικρα να μεινουν στην τσοχα, εγω απο λιγων ημερων 'αδειαζω' τη φωλια ειδικα αν ειναι αρκετα τα μικρα

----------


## jk21

ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια μου Λευτερη .Σε αυτα που ειναι αρκετα ( 4 ) υπαρχει λογος να το κανω

----------


## johnakos32

> πολυ ωραια ολα, ειδικα τα ασπρογκρι απο ομορφια ξεχωριζουν  αν κι η φωνη μετραει στη ρατσα μας(οπως ειχε πει κι ο Χρηστος στην Ισπανια απο 650 πουλια πουλια το 2,5-3% ηταν ασπρα-ασπρογκρι καμια 20ρια πουλια δηλαδη αρα πολλοι εκτροφεις δεν το χουν το χρωμα αυτο στο κοπαδι λογικα απο ελιπογη αφου δυσκολο δεν ειναι)
> 
> //γιατι δε βγαζεις το νημα+βαμβακι να ναι ανετα τα 4 μικρα να μεινουν στην τσοχα, εγω απο λιγων ημερων 'αδειαζω' τη φωλια ειδικα αν ειναι αρκετα τα μικρα


Ποσες φορες θα μας πεις για την φωνη? Ολο τα λεμε ολο συμφωνουμε αλλα μετα λεμε οτι δεν κανουμε εκτροφη σωστη και θελουμε το χρωμα χαχαχα ::

----------


## lefteris13

καλα ναι ισχυει, αλλα προσθεσε ενα *και* το χρωμα γιατι μονο για χρωμα υπαρχουν τα καναρινια χρωματος.ηταν ενα οφ τοπικ γενικο σχολιο αλλα εσυ δεν αφηνεις τιποτα να πεσει κατω, μην παμε ομως στις 50 σελιδες το θεμα του Δημητρη, αν αρχισεις εσυ τη βαψαμε :Indifferent0008:

----------


## jk21

Παιδια οποιος κανει εκτροφη για να πετυχει βελτιστα αποτελεσματα στο στοιχειο της ρατσας του (εδω στη φωνη ) διασταυρωνει με αποκλειστικο γνωμονα τη φωνη .Οποιος στην πορεια της εκτροφης του ,εχει τα τιμπραντακια του για να χαιρεται απλα να τα ακουει και να παιρνει με ερασιτεχνικο τροπο τα μεγιστα απο αυτα ,μη ξοδευοντας χρονο για σωστη εκπαιδευση ,εχοντας αλλες προτεραιοτητες (gbc ) πια , διασταυρωνει και με αλλους ορους πχ να εχει πουλακια να χαρισει σε κατι φιλαρακια που τρελενονται για γκρι   :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Θα αρχίσω,  εσύ με χρώματος δεν μπλεκεις γιατί δε :: ν ξέρεις να βάζεις στο νέρο χρωστικές. Πράσινα θα τα βάψεις τα πουλιά σου χαχαχαχα 
Τα καναρίνια χρώματος δεν λένε καλά εμείς θέλουμε τιμπραντο με ωραίο χρώμα! 

Εγώ Δημήτρη να ξέρεις χαίρομαι που δαχτυλίδωσες αυτά τα μικρά!  Μπράβο και τα επόμενα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ποτε δαχτυλιδωσα και δεν το μαθα; καποια δαχτυλιδια με εχεις βαλει  εδω και μερες να ψαξω ,αλλα δεν τα χω βρει ακομα  ::

----------


## johnakos32

Καλά κρατάτα να τα βάλεις σε κάποιο από τα μικρά της μπλου! 
Βρε δαχτυλιδωσε και θα σου φέρω εγώ κάποια να βάλεις στα γαρδελια είναι 5,8 κάνουν ή θα ναι μικρά και μπορεί να τα ενοχλούν ?

----------


## jk21

μα ουτε αυτα που εχω κανουν .... 2.9 ειναι .Μην κοιτας που ειναι της ..... μοδας στο καφενειο η ελλας να φορανε στη balcanica .... φαρδυ παππουτσι  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

Τώρα που ναι καλοκαίρι για να παίρνει το πόδι αέρα. Προκειμένου τίποτα καλό είναι και αυτό! 
Από του χρόνου δεν θέλω να βλέπω καναρίνι χωρίς δαχτυλίδι!

----------


## alex1974

> ποτε δαχτυλιδωσα και δεν το μαθα; καποια δαχτυλιδια με εχεις βαλει  εδω και μερες να ψαξω ,αλλα δεν τα χω βρει ακομα


Οποιος θελει δαχτυλιδια εχω να του δωσω εγω , μου περισσεψαν !!!!

----------


## jk21

Ποσα σου ταξε ο Γιαννης για να μου δωσεις;  ::

----------


## jk21

Τελικα θα τρελαθουμε φετος .... η πρασινη στο κατω οροφο ,ειχε 4 αυγουλακια και παροτι βγηκε νεοσσος την πρωτη μερα που περιμενα ,δεν ακολουθησε κανενα απο τα αλλα αυγα ..... και ενω η μανα κλωσσουσε κανονικοτατα και φανατικα σε ολη την περιοδο (ταιζε παντα ο πατερας το προηγουμενο μικρο τους ) και ενω η μανα παντα σκεπαζε το νεο μικρουλι και το ταιζε ,σημερα το βρισκω νεκρο ,με ελαχιστη αλλα υπαρκτη τροφη στον προλοβο ,κοιλια καθαρη ,φωλια πεντακαθαρη ....  

ανοιξα τα υπολοιπα και τα 2 ειχαν ανεπτυγμενους νεοσσους λιγο πριν βγουν ,ενω το 4ο ειχε κροκο ,χωρις αν ειναι σαφες αν ηταν ενσπορο γιατι εν μερει ειχε στεγνωσει 


ολα τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν κανονικα και τα 4 μικρα στην 60αρα και τα 2 μικρα της 6χρονης που ξεπορτιζουνε πια ,αλλα φυσικα και το κανελι μεγαλο αδερφακι τους και τα 2 λευκογκριζα της γκρι  ,και το σκουρο της πρασινης του κατω οροφου και ο παρδαλος της γκρι πιτσιρικας ....

----------


## mparoyfas

εδω και δεκα μερες εχουμε υγρασια αναμεσα σε 25-35% το πολυ 45% και μολις σημερα αγγιξε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα καθοτι χθες ναι μεν βροχη αλλα με βοριαδακι που στεγνωνε τα παντα πρωτη φορα ειδα να ψιλοβρεχει και το υγρασιομετρο να δειχνει κατω απο 50% .

----------


## jimk1

> εδω και δεκα μερες εχουμε υγρασια αναμεσα σε 25-35% το πολυ 45% και μολις σημερα αγγιξε ικανοποιητικα επιπεδα καθοτι χθες ναι μεν βροχη αλλα με βοριαδακι που στεγνωνε τα παντα πρωτη φορα ειδα να ψιλοβρεχει και το υγρασιομετρο να δειχνει κατω απο 50% .


Ακριβως ετσι σε ελεγχομενο χωρο απο θερμοκρασια-υγρασια που εχω για καποιο αλλο φιλαρακο και που εχει σχεση αμεση με εξωτερικες συνθηκες σημερα μονο δεν χρειαστηκε να επεμβω για αυξηση υγρασιας

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## Gardelius

Μητσαρα ... από περίεργα άλλο τίποτα φέτος !!

Εδώ με πουλάκια και "στραβώνει" το θέμα ... τι να πούμε για τα αυγά που δεν σκάνε !!!

Μην πάμε εμείς "σκαστοί"... δεν ξέρω...  ::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κρίμα για τον νεοσσό Δημήτρη.... Με το καλό να μεγαλώνουν τα υπόλοιπα μωρά!

----------


## panos70

θα τρελαθουμε τελειως φετος μου φαινεται ,κριμα για το πουλακι Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

να δουμε τωρα ποσα θα βγαλει η γκρι του κατω οροφου ... ειναι ολα ενσπορα 4 στα 4 και προχωρημενα κανονικα και τα περιμενω σε λιγες μερες  .....

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Με το καλό Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

Αυριο θα εχεις και φωτορεπορταζ  ....

το πρωτο πιτσιρικι απο την 60αρα ξεπορτισε 

cinnamon ! τα αλλα ειναι το ενα κιτρινοπρασινο και 2 πρασινα 

η 6χρονη εφτιαξε φωλια και συντομα θα εχουμε νεο αυγουλακι .τα δυο της πρασινα απο πανω (με ανοιχτο καπως απο κατω ) σκουφατα μικρουλια ,εχουν βγει ηδη απο τη φωλια και κανουν παρεα τη cinnamon μεγαλυτερη  αδερφουλα της ,το οποιο με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ανεβαινει στον Γιωργη στα γιαννενα 





> *jk21* **_
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από gpapjohn 
> Δημήτρη αν δε σου αρέσουν τα σίναμον, στείλε κανένα κατά δω μεριά 
> 
> _
> 
> *Γιωργο αν δεν εχω καποια ιδια επιλογη απο παιδια που ηδη εχω ταξει καποιο πουλακι και κυριως καλα να ειναι αυτο και οποια αλλα βγουνε (εχει ξεκινησει λιγο περιεργα φετος η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ... ) ,εισαι ενα ατομο που με χαρα θα χαρισω ενα πουλακι .Αρκει να το δω σε 60αρα και πανω*


η γκρι πιτσιρικα στον πανω οροφο εκανε σημερα το πρωτο της αυγο ,ενω ο γιος της (τον ειδα απο κατω ) ξεπορτισε δυο φορες εκτος κλουβας αυτες τις ημερες (ευτυχως ο χωρος μου ειναι κλειστος ) και τον κυνηγουσα .Ανακαλυψα οτι σε ενα πορτακι για ταιστρα μπροστα που δεν χρησιμοποιουσα ,ειχε φυγει το ελατηριο και μαλλον ειχε μαθει να σπρωχνει και να βγαινει .Δεν εχει αλλο ανοιγμα το κλουβι 

η πρασινη στον κατω οροφο εκανε φωλια και συντομα μαλλον θα εχω και απο κεινη αυγουλακια 
η διχρονη γκρι ,αυριο συμπληρωνει 13 μερες απο το πρωτο της αυγο και ισως εχουμε αφιξη αν και δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε καθησει αμεσως .Μαλλον για τριτη το βλεπω

----------


## panos70

Αντε να βγουνε ολα με το καλο ,και οχι αλλες ατυχιες  φετος

----------


## jk21

Η 6χρονη εκανε το πρωτο της αυγο και αυτη σημερα !

τα μικρα της εχουν ξεπορτισει πια

εδω το ενα διπλα στον πατερα 





(η φωλια αυτη ηταν για τα μικρα ,ωστε να φτιαξει η καναρα ξανα  ,την παλια καθαρισμενη )



παλι ξεχασα την αδερφη τους ... το απογευμα τωρα ....




Στην 60αρα ο ενας μπομπιρας ξεπορτισε




και τα αλλα 3 σημερα αυριο θα ξεπορτισουν και αυτα

(τελικα κιτρινο με κανελλι ειναι το παρδαλο )






σε αυτο το ζευγαρι θα χωρισω στο ενα μερος τη μανα ,για να μην παει σε νεα ενσπορη γεννα ,αλλα αν κανει αυγα και εχουν σπορο (την προλαβει ο αρσενικος .... ) τοτε θα την αφησω να τα γεννησει (ομως μονο αν αυτο γινει μεσα στη βδομαδα και οχι αργοτερα )  


ο γιος της πιτσιρικας γκρι ,εχει γινει σωστος αντρας ! ιδιος ο πατερας του !!! (του εκανα ελεγχο και ειναι αρσενικο )





η μανα του σημερα εκανε 2ο αυγουλακι



Να και τα ετεροθαλη αδερφακια του κυριου interclassico !










και το αλλο τους αδερφακι 






η γκρι διχρονη μαλλον μεχρι την τριτη θα εχει νεα μωρακια (σε αυτη ειναι η τελευταια της γεννα ετσι κι αλλιως .Δεν θα αφησω να παει σε αλλη )

και η πρασινη τελειωσε την νεα φωλια !

----------


## johnakos32

Αντε χορταστικό υλικό!!!! 
Αυτό που ξεπορτισε τι χρώμα είναι σκούρο ?
Τα Ιντερμεντια απλά κουκλιά και με τέλειο φτερωμα όπως και ο γιος επιβήτορα!  Άντε να δούμε τι θα κάνει η γκρι τελευταία!

----------


## jk21

ενα καφετοκαννελι θα το λεγα ,οχι καφεπρασινο .Δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο

----------


## johnakos32

Η γενετική σε σένα σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά! 
3/3 σκουφάτα... 2/4 σιναμον.... 
Θα μου πεις να ήταν μόνο η γενετική! Χαχα

----------


## jk21

καποια κοπελα χρωσταω απο το πρωι

----------


## HarrisC

Tι κουκλια ειναι αυτα!!!!!

----------


## antonisveria

πανεμορφα ολα τους.......ολεεεεεε

----------


## jk21

Σημερα η μερα ξεκινησε ομορφα 

την ωρα που ανεβηκα ειδα ζωντανα την εξοδο απο το αυγο , δυο μικρων της γκρι διχρονης .Υπαρχουν αλλα δυο αυγουλακια 

η πρασινη στον  ιδιο οροφο ,εκανε το 1ο της αυγο

η 6χρονη σημερα εκανε το 3ο αυγο

η γκρι πιτσιρικα στον πανω οροφο ,δεν εβγαλε μεχρι 8 το πρωι ,το 4ο  αυγο αλλα το 3ο  που εκανε χτες δεν ειχε ξεχωρο χρωμα απο τα αλλα 

τα πιτσιρικια στην 60αρα ποτε μπαινουν και ποτε βγαινουν απο τη φωλια (ακομα και αυτο που ειχε βγει εχει ξαναμπει ).Εχουν πληρη αναπτυξη και δεν με ανησυχει ,ισα ισα που μου αρεσει ωστε να μην δωσουν χωρο στη θηλυκια να κανει νεα αυγα  και να την χωρισω οσο πιο αργα γινεται .Ταιζουν και μπαμπας και μαμα

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη , πολυ καλα νεα !
Καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το 3ο μικρουλι στη γκρι διχρονη 

η 6χρονη εκανε το 4ο αυγο

η γκρι πιτσιρικα εμεινε στα 3 

και η πρασινη στον κατω οροφο ,εκανε σημερα 2ο

----------


## thanos52

Με το καλο να σκασουν τα αυγα και να σου ζησουν ολα

----------


## panos70

> ηρθε και το 3ο μικρουλι στη γκρι διχρονη 
> 
> η 6χρονη εκανε το 4ο αυγο
> 
> η γκρι πιτσιρικα εμεινε στα 3 
> 
> και η πρασινη στον κατω οροφο ,εκανε σημερα 2ο


Αυτα ειναι ευχαριστα νεα ,αντε με το καλο

----------


## Steliosan

_
_Ολε......

----------


## mparoyfas

δεν το λες καλά , Όλε Όλε Όλε!!!!! :winky:

----------


## panos70

Η γκρι πιτσιρικα γιατι εκανε μονο 3 αυγα, ποσες γεννες εκανε φετος ;

----------


## johnakos32

> Η γκρι πιτσιρικα γιατι εκανε μονο 3 αυγα, ποσες γεννες εκανε φετος ;


1 oλοκληρωμενη μεγαλωσε 2 μικρα αλλα στην πορεια το ενα πεθαναι. Ολες οι αλλες δεν ειχαν καλα αποτελεσματα. 
Γενικοτερα και οι δυο πρωτες του γεννες αν δεν κανω λαθος μια ασπορη και ενσπορη ειχε 2 αυγα.

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη ηταν ενα ασπορο αν θυμαμαι τελικα ,που απλα το κλωσσουσε

----------


## jk21

τα νεουδια στην 60αρα ξεπορτισαν

----------


## johnakos32

3 θηλυκα , ο αλλος στον πατο αρσενικος !
Αντε και στου επιβήτορα!

----------


## panos70

πως φαινονται τα καλα τα πουλια... εχουν ενα βλεμα ολο φωτια..... σαν τιμπραντο μου φαινονται οτι ειναι ..... :winky:

----------


## petran

Εεεεεε,χασαπηηη,ασε  και κανα καναρινακι για μας ::  :trash:  :Scared0016:  :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0029: .
Ζηλευωωωωωωωωωω ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
Φτου Φτου,να σπυ ζησουν τα κουκλακια.... :Love0030:  ::  :bye:

----------


## jk21

οι μερες κυλανε ησυχα στην καναρινοεκτροφη μου 

τα 3 μικρα της 2χρονης γκρι ειναι πια 5 και 4 ημερων αντιστοιχα .4ο πουλακι δεν βγηκε .δεν εχω δει ακομα αν ειχε κατι μεσα το αυγο

στην 60αρα τα μικρουλια ολα ξεπορτισαν και ταιζονται φουλ απο τους γονεις .Επειδη ειδα οτι η θηλυκια δεν του καθεται του κυριου και τον μαλωνει οταν ξεκιναει κελαηδησμα με χαρακτηριστικες κινησεις ,δεν εχω χωρισει τη θηλυκια που ταιζει και εκτος φωλιας και απλα αφαιρεσα τη φωλια .Το κακο ειναι οτι ειχαν ηδη βγαλει φτερακια απο την ουρα καποιων .Δεν βλεπω ομως να τα πειραζουν περαιτερω 

η πρασινη κατω κλωσσα τα 4 συνολικα αυγα της
η γκρι πιτσιρικα τα 3 αυγα της 

και η 6χρονη τα 4 συνολικα αυγουλακια που εχει κανει 

τα υπολοιπα μεγαλα πια φετεινα πουλακια ,συνεχιζουν την αναπτυξη τους και το ενα γκρι με λευκο (αυτο που εχει αρκετο γκρι ) σαλιαριζει συχνα

----------


## Steliosan

Ολα καλα λοιπον προς το παρον και ευχομαι να συνεχισουν ετσι.

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχα μια απωλεια στα μικρα εντος φωλιας ,της 2χρονης γκρι στον κατω οροφο .το βρηκα πληρως ανεπτυγμενο οπως τα αλλα (ειναι μαλιστα σε προχωρημενο αριθμο ημερων στο σταδιο που τεντωνουν το κεφαλι για τροφη και το ειχα δει να το κανει χτες ) ,αλλα χωρις τροφη στον προλοβο .Η κοιλια οκ και πρεπει να ειχε πεθανει προσφατα ,γιατι δεν ειχε σημαδια σηψης .Τα αλλα ηταν μια χαρα .Ελπιζω να μην εχω συνεχεια ....

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Εύχομε να μην έχεις άλλη απώλεια.

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν θα εχεις Μητσο θα δεις ολα καλα συνεχιζουμε δυνατα.

----------


## jk21

ολα ευτυχως ,συνεχιζουν καλα και δεν ειχαμε ασχημη συνεχεια .Στις επομενες μερες ,περιμενω και αφιξεις σταδιακα απο τις τρεις που κλωσσανε 

σημερα το απογευμα στα τιμπραντακια μου ,το μενου ειχε γλυστριδα  (και στις καρδερινες , που εξαφανισανε την μεσημεριανη maritima scabiosa ) 



να και η μανα των δυο νεοσσων που ειναι ακομα στη φωλια

----------


## johnakos32

Αυτό το λες γλυστριδα ??? Ρε δώσε στα πουλιά να φάνε και πάρε άλλη για σένα χαχ αχ αχαχα 
Εγώ τους βάζω τρία κλαρία και μετά ψάχνω να μαζέψω το κλωνάρι και δεν το βρίσκω χαχαχα!!!

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι οτι ειχε μεινει .κατσε να σου δειξω αυριο στην αρχη πως ειναι

----------


## johnakos32

Βάλε εσύ θα βάλω και εγώ στην άλλη εβδομάδα να δούμε πόσο τρώει το καθένα!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Κι εγώ στα μικρά βάζω μεγάλα κλαδιά γλιστρίδας μέσα στο κλουβί και τρελαίνονται, όλο μ αυτά ασχολούνται

----------


## petran

Δημητρη καλησπερα.
Να σου ζησουν και παλι τα ''νεουδια''.
Δημητρη,προσπαθω να σου στειλω pm,αλλά πρεπει να σβησεις μερικα μηνυματα σου πρωτα,γιατι δεν ''ερχεται''. :bye:

----------


## jk21

Αυριο θα βγαλω φωτο ,τις προμηθειες που εκανα απο την λαικη σημερα .... 3 ματσα και χοντρα χοντρα

Πετρο ειναι οκ τωρα  ...

----------


## binary

Δημήτρη άρα υπάρχει γλυστρίδα ... γιατί κάποιο 'λαμπρό μυαλό' μου είπε ότι δεν είναι η ? εποχή της ?  ::

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειναι η εποχη της ..... εχει 2 με 3 εβδομαδες που αρχισε σιγα σιγα να κανει την εμφανιση της στις λαικες

----------


## mitsman

εμενα εχουν φαει ενα μηνα τωρα πανω απο ενα τσουβαλι γλυστριδα τα ζευγαρια μου αλλα και τα μικρα μου!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

να τα χαιρεσαι,εμενα τωρα βγαινει στις γλαστρες μου...

----------


## jk21

Μητσο εδω τωρα εκανε την εμφανιση της .Τυχεροι ειστε !!!

----------


## panos70

και σε μας εδω πανω βλεπω σχεδον παντου να εχει ειδη βγει για τα καλα, μια φορα εδωσα μονο,αλλα απο αυριο το μενου θα εχει αρκετη   ''' σαλατα '''

----------


## johnakos32

> εμενα εχουν φαει ενα μηνα τωρα πανω απο ενα τσουβαλι γλυστριδα τα ζευγαρια μου αλλα και τα μικρα μου!


Εσύ δεν την τσιγκουνευσαι!  Ο κύριος εδώ πέντε κλαδάκια έβαλε μετρημένα δεν βλέπεις χαχαχχα αχ 
Ζήτημα αν θα φάνε όχι τσουβάλι αλλά σακουλάκι του μισοκιλου!

----------


## jk21

Κανεις δεν τσιγκουνευεται  τιποτα ! δεν βαζουνε ενα σωρο που θα μεινει ,απλα βαζουν συχνοτερα οταν η αρχικη φαγωθει 

φωτο απο αυτη που τους εβαλα πριν λιγες ωρες




[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Περιμενα ηδη καποιο μικρο απο την γκρι πιτσιρικα ,αλλα δεν εχει εμφανιστει ακομα 

τα αλλα μεγαλουνουν μια χαρα και συντομα θα εχω μικρα και απο την πρασινη στον κατω οροφο

ομως σημερα 1η μερα που θα μπορουσα να εχω εξοδο νεοσσου απο το αυγο ,στην 6χρονη τιμπραντινα μου 

ειχα την χαρα να το παρακολουθησω την στιγμη που γινοτανε και να το τραβηξω ,ωστε να το δειτε και σεις 




στο τελος μετα απο αρκετα λεπτα , με δεδομενη την αγωνια της μανας να γυρισει στη φωλια (το εκανε αμεσως μολις απομακρυνθηκα και το εβλεπα οτι αγωνιουσε για να γινει )δεν αφησα το φακο μεχρι την τελικη εξοδο (ομως ειχε βγει στο μεγαλυτερο μερος του ) 


το βιντεο ειναι πολυ κοντινο και αξιζει να το δειτε

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εγω δεν το προλαβα ενα μικρο που εβγαινε απο το αυγο του και το ειδα σημερα να μην τα ειχε καταφερει δυστηχως

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ....

----------


## mitsman

ειναι απιστευτο συναισθημα οταν βγαινει απο το αυγο το μικρο και αγωνιας να το δεις να μεγαλωνει........ να σου ζησει Μητσο!

----------


## Θοδωρής

το μεγαλυτερο συναίσθημα ηταν οταν ειχα παρει στα χερια μου ενα αυγο που εσκαγε ο νεοσος εκεινη την ωρα και το βοηθησα να βγει και ειδα να κόβετε ο ομφάλιος λώρος

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησει Δημητρη , πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο συναισθημα !

----------


## jk21

η φετεινη αναπαραγωγη ,μετα και απο τις εξελιξεις που θα σας πω ,μπηκε στην τελικη ευθεια

η 6χρονη ,δεν ειδε αλλο αυγο να ανοιγει ,αλλα το πρωτο  μικρο της μεγαλωνει μια χαρα .Τα αλλα 3 τα ανοιξα σημερα .Τρια ενσπορα ,το ενα σχεδον ετοιμο να βγει ,τα αλλα σταματημενα λιγο νωριτερα .

DSC_0589.jpg


η γκρι πιτσιρικα ,οπως ειδα χθες που ανοιξα τα αυγα ,ειχε 2 ασπορα (μαλλον γιατι ο κροκος ηταν ξερος )και ενα σταματημενο στη μεση της εκολλαψης 

η πρασινη intermediate τελικα ειχε 4 ασπορα (σιγουρα ) και μαλλον αβατευτα  (δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα γονιμοτητας  ,γιατι προσφατα ο ιδιος πατερας ειχε γινει μπαμπας με την γκρι διχρονη ,αλλα και στην πρωτη φουρνια ειχε αλλα 3 μικρα .θα τον δω και απο κατω ,μην τυχον παχυνε τελευταια με τα ταισματα )

η διχρονη γκρι ,σε λιγες μερες θα δει τα 2 μικρα της να βγαινουν απο τη φωλια 

στην 60αρα τα 4 μικρα πλησιαζουν στον πληρη απογαλακτισμο 

και του χρονου με υγεια πανω απο ολα !!!


αρκετα απο τα μικρα και 2 ή 3 ενηλικα ,θα πανε σε καλους φιλους και κυριως μελη μας ,που ηδη το γνωριζουν 

για του χρονου προγραμματιζω 4 ζευγαρια αλλα ισως και 5 .θα δω ... θα κρατησω παντως μεχρι το φθινοπωρο 5 και μετα θα αποφασισω

----------


## johnakos32

Μια χαρα πηγε Δημητρη ! Και του χρονου !!!!!!!!!
Κρατα κανα δυο καλες μανoυλες και αυξησε τα γαρδελια σου !!!!!
Το 15 παλι με το καλο!

----------


## jk21

Δυστυχως σημερα ειχα μια απωλεια ... ενα απο τα μικρα της  60αρας που εδω και μερες ειχα παρατηρησει οτι συνεχιζε  να ζητα τροφη  απο τους γονεις και κεινοι δεν δινανε (τα αλλα τρωγανε μονα τους ) και ετρωγε σχεδον αποκλειστικα αυγοτροφη μονο του και συνεχως .Ειχα υποπτευθει καποια ασθενεια γιατι ηταν και πολυ αδυνατο ,αλλα εντερα (για περιπτωση κοκκιδιων ή μικροβιου ) και στομαχι (για megabacteria ) δεν μου δινανε τετοια εικονα ,αφου ηταν καθαρα .Δεν ξερω τι εφταιγε ,αλλα δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε ...

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Μητσαρα .... 

Έχω ένα "παρόμοιο" θέμα με τα 2 μωσαϊκά αν και είναι 1.5 μηνός 

ζητάνε αλλά προς το παρών ... δίνει !!!

----------


## douriakos

Κρίμα Δημήτρη. .. και αυτά μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. ....

----------


## Steliosan

Κριμα για το πουλακι δεν πειραζει ομως γενικοτερα ειχες επιτυχημενες αναπαραγωγες και ειδικα στις καρδερινες και αυτο ειναι που μετραει εσυ εκανες αυτο που επρεπε μην νοιωθεις ασχημα.

----------


## panos70

οταν χανουμε πουλακια  μικρα η μεγαλα εχουμε  ολοι αυτο το ασχημο συναισθημα κριμα ρε γμτ

----------


## geon

Ωραίοσ  :Happy:

----------

